# How come cyclists choose cycling over running?



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

I am primarily a runner and compete in many marathons. For whatever reason running a 26.2 mile marathon is the "gold standard" more so than any other endurance sport. I always thought of cycling as a once a week activity to give my running muscles a rest but it wasn't until I tricked out my bicycle with SRAM S80's did I start really taking a liking to cycling. My reasons for cycling is not for fitness but it is an activity that is relaxing. Now I know there are many cyclists who think running is a mindless activity, but for me running gets me in better shape much faster as I have to ride 4 miles to equal 1 mile of running. Moreover, almost every Dick, Jane and Tom can ride but not every cyclist can run because it is an activity that is much harder. Anyway interested to get some feedback. I know I seem pretty shallow here but if it wasn't for my SRAM S80;s I would most likely not enjoy the sport. I also love motorcycling as I do both but cycling even though it is slower is more enjoyable. My CBR1000RR, unless I am on a race track it gets boring after 30 minutes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

jwk said:


> I am primarily a runner and compete in many marathons. For whatever reason running a 26.2 mile marathon is the "gold standard" more so than any other endurance sport. I always thought of cycling as a once a week activity to give my running muscles a rest but it wasn't until I tricked out my bicycle with SRAM S80's did I start really taking a liking to cycling. My reasons for cycling is not for fitness but it is an activity that is relaxing. Now I know there are many cyclists who think running is a mindless activity, but for me running gets me in better shape much faster as I have to ride 4 miles to equal 1 mile of running. Moreover, almost every Dick, Jane and Tom can ride but not every cyclist can run because it is an activity that is much harder. Anyway interested to get some feedback. I know I seem pretty shallow here but if it wasn't for my SRAM S80;s I would most likely not enjoy the sport.


I used to be a serious runner who only road bike casually around town out of general cheapness/ not wanting to pay for parking spots. That all ended ironically after bike crash (slid out hard on sand in an intersection trying to make a yellow light) gave me a bad heel bruise that kept me from running for a couple weeks. I was able to cycle pain free in the meantime though, and ended up cycling daily to keep my running fitness up. Before I even recovered from the crash I was already researching buying a nice roadbike and cycling turned into my main recreation/exercise. Cycling basically totally displaced all my running, that was last June. 

Within the last month I've been a bit more slammed at work and haven't been able to put in as much time cycling, so I've started running more again... I expect I'll waver back and forth with winter being more dominated by running, summer having mroe cycling. When going on road rides I like to be out for 90mins + so lots of daylight is a good thing. Running I tend to do off-road and don't mind going out at night as much. I actually like doing a combination of both bikes and runs. 

Runs I can get a lot more aerobic exercise into a shorter time -- especially using the "time compression" method I developed back in my college track days where my teammates and I would actually complete a 90 minute run in just over 45 minutes


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

jwk said:


> I am primarily a runner and compete in many marathons. For whatever reason running a 26.2 mile marathon is the "gold standard" more so than any other endurance sport. I always thought of cycling as a once a week activity to give my running muscles a rest but it wasn't until I tricked out my bicycle with SRAM S80's did I start really taking a liking to cycling. My reasons for cycling is not for fitness but it is an activity that is relaxing. Now I know there are many cyclists who think running is a mindless activity, but for me running gets me in better shape much faster as I have to ride 4 miles to equal 1 mile of running. Moreover, almost every Dick, Jane and Tom can ride but not every cyclist can run because it is an activity that is much harder. Anyway interested to get some feedback. I know I seem pretty shallow here but if it wasn't for my SRAM S80;s I would most likely not enjoy the sport.


You are correct. Cycling is crap. SramS80's are not just wheels, they are 23rd Century intergalactic transporters. That is why they have transformed your level of enjoyment.


----------



## jpodell (Jan 6, 2012)

Because they are cyclists, not runners. I think you answered your own question.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

PhotonFreak said:


> I used to be a serious runner who only road bike casually around town out of general cheapness/ not wanting to pay for parking spots. That all ended ironically after bike crash (slid out hard on sand in an intersection trying to make a yellow light) gave me a bad heel bruise that kept me from running for a couple weeks. I was able to cycle pain free in the meantime though, and ended up cycling daily to keep my running fitness up. Before I even recovered from the crash I was already researching buying a nice roadbike and cycling turned into my main recreation/exercise. Cycling basically totally displaced all my running, that was last June.
> 
> Within the last month I've been a bit more slammed at work and haven't been able to put in as much time cycling, so I've started running more again... I expect I'll waver back and forth with winter being more dominated by running, summer having mroe cycling. When going on road rides I like to be out for 90mins + so lots of daylight is a good thing. Running I tend to do off-road and don't mind going out at night as much. I actually like doing a combination of both bikes and runs.
> 
> Runs I can get a lot more aerobic exercise into a shorter time -- especially using the "time compression" method I developed back in my college track days where my teammates and I would actually complete a 90 minute run in just over 45 minutes


I totally hear you on running vs cycling and which seems better. For me I try to do both equally that way I get a good balance but knowing running marathons I have to run more, I still do more running than cycling


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

because you can't accessorize a pair of running shoes...

Funny thing is...I've come across some "marathon" runners that think just because they run...they can be fast on a bike...but just to get dropped a few miles in.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

Tschai said:


> You are correct. Cycling is crap. SramS80's are not just wheels, they are 23rd Century intergalactic transporters. That is why they have transformed your level of enjoyment.


Well the SRAM S80 is a little old school and the Zipps and HED's are so much lighter but I like the fact the SRAM's are built like a tank, that the carbon is not just a fairing but part of the structual support which makes them strong. I had Ksyariam Elites which were nice but cycling was still a bore but again after putting these wheels on, I can hold my speed longer and they really make the bike look cool


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

You just wanted an excuse to post another picture of those ugly wheels, didn't you?

Anybody with feet can run, but not every runner can ride a bike a long distance at a decent speed, because it's much harder to ride a bike and if you do it wrong you fall down and hurt yourself.

Cyclists choose cycling because they're cyclists. 

I don't what you call someone who only likes riding because of one weird set of wheels. But keep at it, maybe you'll get to like it for the riding. Do a century. That's kind of the cycling equivalent of a marathon. Takes longer and uses more energy, but beats you up less.


----------



## DownByFive (Feb 2, 2012)

To paraphrase Eleanor Roosevelt, it's "all about speed. Hot, nasty, bad-ass speed."


----------



## EHietpas (Feb 9, 2012)

I do both and also Swim. :thumbsup:


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> You just wanted an excuse to post another picture of those ugly wheels, didn't you?
> 
> Anybody with feet can run, but not every runner can ride a bike a long distance at a decent speed, because it's much harder to ride a bike and if you do it wrong you fall down and hurt yourself.
> 
> ...


Well beauty is in the eye of the beholder and while the S80's may not appeal to many because they are Zipp's old wheels, they are still nice wheels. I have to disagree about century rides because I have ridden centuries and also ran full marathons. I can ride a full century and still run a marathon after that. But if I ran a marathon first, there is no way I could ride even 1 mile after a marathon so I have to disagree that cycling is harder. It is actually the other way around. But regardless I don't think you can compare the two sports because the top runner in the world could never be the top cyclist and the top cyclist could not be the top runner. I respect both sports but cycling is by far an easier endurance sport as far as which event beats the body up more


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

AvantDale said:


> because you can't accessorize a pair of running shoes...
> 
> Funny thing is...I've come across some "marathon" runners that think just because they run...they can be fast on a bike...but just to get dropped a few miles in.


I never said runners would be great cyclists. They are two different sports and as I said in another reply, top runner in the world could not be top cyclist and vise versa. However, I will say running is much harder on the body. I can ride a century and still run afterwards where after a full marathon, there is no way I could bike.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

EHietpas said:


> I do both and also Swim. :thumbsup:


Now swimming is hard and why I don't do tri's.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

What kind of wheels are those?


----------



## radagascar (Feb 4, 2012)

My opinion probably won't matter much, but I'm at a baby level of fitness training for my first triathlon and for me it's harder to bike than run. At the end of my 45 minute low to moderate intensity run I could easily keep going. At the end of a 45 minute bike ride going 16 mph I hate my life.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

radagascar said:


> My opinion probably won't matter much, but I'm at a baby level of fitness training for my first triathlon and for me it's harder to bike than run. At the end of my 45 minute low to moderate intensity run I could easily keep going. At the end of a 45 minute bike ride going 16 mph I hate my life.


Running and cycling you are using different muscles. If you are still able to run after 45 minutes, it means you are running most likely at your aerobic heart rate which allows for more endurance and it also may mean you probably have been running longer than you have been cycling. In my example, I can finish any marathon in the top 3% of all runners and usually 1st or 2nd in my age group. But as a cyclist, I would probably finish at the back of the pack because my knees are not used to the motion, thus I have to stay peddling a low gear to avoid overstressing my knees where running, I can run 100 miles a week no problem where most people would have all kinds of injuries. Cycling for me is easier than running but only if I cycle slowly. the thing I hate about cycling is my heart rate can never get as high as it can running


----------



## Whodat (Oct 13, 2011)

Because running is boring?


----------



## fordred (Sep 23, 2009)

Jwk, it would all depend on how fast you ride that century. You can run after you ride only because you don't ride hard enough. 
IF you were to cruise through the marathon in a leisurely pace, it is highly possible you can ride after you run. So it's all about effort.

There are tons of reasons why cycling is better.
1) Cycling is fast. As such, it brings you places where running can't, in a limited amount of time.
2) You need brains/strategy when cycle: when to draft, when to attack, how to overcome a stronger rider with a team.. etc. Running on the other hand is just about pacing.
3) You can draft when you are cycling. This allows riders of different fitness level to ride together, which makes it much more enjoyable.
4) Cycling easier on the body.
5) you get much more cool stuff to drool over than that silly looking pair of running shoes.
6) you can buy performance (somewhat) with cycling.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Because I "HATE" to run.

Years of having to run for football, track and other sports ruined running for me...basically made it work not fun. On top of that, those same sports gave me bad knees.

Cycling is fun, fast (lets see you hit 60 mph running), hard and an activity that you can do for hours (can you run for 5, 6, 7 hours in a row for several days?).

Then there is the tech aspect...I love technology and there is only so much you can do with a set of shoes and shorts!


----------



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

Two words: Bad knees.


----------



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

Three words: Girls in spandex. :thumbsup:


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

fordred said:


> Jwk, it would all depend on how fast you ride that century. You can run after you ride only because you don't ride hard enough.
> IF you were to cruise through the marathon in a leisurely pace, it is highly possible you can ride after you run. So it's all about effort.
> 
> There are tons of reasons why cycling is better.
> ...


Hey Fordred, you bring up many good points and while I can agree if you don't cycle at it's limit, it's not a fair comparison but correct me if I am wrong, in Ironman competition, running is always done after cycling and for good reason. Most marathoners, even at the elite levels, after a 26 mile race on foot, there is no way they can bike as the legs are so fatigued from lactic acid, in spite of the fact it clears in only a few hours of a hard race, the incredible amount of muscle damage prevents all hopes of cycling or for that matter any other sport. I also have to disagree about running doesn't require strategy and yes you can draft and in fact, paces faster than 6 minute pace, drafting does work where as anything slower maybe not as much but still, any time you run behind another runner you will use less energy, thus enabling a runner to maintain a pace. There is also pacing strategies that runners use and some use a positive split to discourage other runners from trying to keep up. So I have to disagree it's only about pacing and nothing more. There are different pacing strategies, different race tactics like when to hold back and when to turn it on. And yes I agree 100% that looking at my cool bicycle is a lot nicer than stupid running shoes. I actually hate running and I rather ride my bike but where I am from, there is not many cycling races and marathons and shorter races are the gold standard of endurance events. In other words, if I told somebody I place 2nd overall in such and such marathon they would be more impressed than if I bragged that I came in 2nd place in a bike race. but everything is relative. I have a 2008 CBR1000RR that is a lot faster than my bicycle


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

Whodat said:


> Because running is boring?


I will agree running can be boring if done alone but in a group setting and with other runners i can be really fun. The only reason I train for marathons is it feels great beating up on people half my age. If I didn't care about finishing in the upper top percentages, I would never run and just ride my bike


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

tenkerman said:


> Two words: Bad knees.


When you say bad knees are you saying all your cartilige is gone or is it just that every time you run they ache? Lots of runners who have aching knees do so for the following reasons

1. Running too many miles to soon and doing too much, thus overtraining
2. Incorrect supporting shoes
3. Wearing shoes that are new but too old or simply too many miles where they lost all cushioning. 

In my case, it has taken me five years to build up to 100 miles a week running where most people if they ran that many in one week they would be inured .As a beginner in cycling, I have to start slow by peddling a lower gear until my ligments get used to it


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

Wookiebiker said:


> Because I "HATE" to run.
> 
> Years of having to run for football, track and other sports ruined running for me...basically made it work not fun. On top of that, those same sports gave me bad knees.
> 
> ...


i will agree there is not much tech that goes into running other than most runners will have different pairs for different kinds of races. For short 5K races I wear racing flats that are 5 ounces where a full marathon I may need to wear something slightly heavier for protection. However, I have ran my last one wearing 5 ounce shoes which is a huge no no but I am a mid striker. I do love cycling and I love my SRAM S80;s which are kind of dated but still so cool and why I love cycling


----------



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

jwk said:


> When you say bad knees are you saying all your cartilige is gone or is it just that every time you run they ache? Lots of runners who have aching knees do so for the following reasons
> 
> 1. Running too many miles to soon and doing too much, thus overtraining
> 2. Incorrect supporting shoes
> ...


I hope that I have some cartilage left in my knees. I haven't looked in awhile. I'm still walking so I have to assume the best. Left knee got trashed playing football. Right knee got trashed downhill skiing. Running hurts them, cycling doesn't. I've never had a shoe that was "new but too old". You have a funny way with words.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

tenkerman said:


> I hope that I have some cartilage left in my knees. I haven't looked in awhile. I'm still walking so I have to assume the best. Left knee got trashed playing football. Right knee got trashed downhill skiing. Running hurts them, cycling doesn't. I've never had a shoe that was "new but too old". You have a funny way with words.


Most people who don't know much about running will not understand even though shoes may look new and only worn a few times, if they are more than 6 to 12 months old they are no good. It sounds like your knees have some severe damage and would recommend you get a MRI to see if the injuries are superficial or some major issues. I am at an age where I am becoming more of a cyclist as I am beginning to ask myself why am I putting my body through hell just so I can impress another runner? I guess at my age of almost 47 and beating the crap out of 23 year olds is an ego booster. But I have to realize I am running for the wrong reasons. I do enjoy running but not for competition. I just want to run for general fitness and then enjoy cycling for the relaxation.


----------



## cheapmods (Feb 27, 2012)

DownByFive said:


> To paraphrase Eleanor Roosevelt, it's "all about speed. Hot, nasty, bad-ass speed."


Thats signature material :thumbsup:

I like cycling because my knees dont like running
Bikes go faster
I like motorcycles and racing, so my bike is my pedal powered GP racer...


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

cheapmods said:


> Thats signature material :thumbsup:
> 
> I like cycling because my knees dont like running
> Bikes go faster
> I like motorcycles and racing, so my bike is my pedal powered GP racer...


If you scroll up and look at the original post I posted, I posted a pic of both my bicycle and motorcycle. Again, I enjoy both but cycling is more preferred to riding my CBR. My CBR gets boring pretty quickly.


----------



## cheapmods (Feb 27, 2012)

I have an 06 R6 anniversary edition and its boring unless its on a race track


----------



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

jwk said:


> Most people who don't know much about running will not understand even though shoes may look new and only worn a few times, if they are more than 6 to 12 months old they are no good. It sounds like your knees have some severe damage and would recommend you get a MRI to see if the injuries are superficial or some major issues. I am at an age where I am becoming more of a cyclist as I am beginning to ask myself why am I putting my body through hell just so I can impress another runner? I guess at my age of almost 47 and beating the crap out of 23 year olds is an ego booster. But I have to realize I am running for the wrong reasons. I do enjoy running but not for competition. I just want to run for general fitness and then enjoy cycling for the relaxation.


Thanks Doc, but my knees are all good. Don't need an MRI to tell me that cycling is better than running for me.


----------



## fordred (Sep 23, 2009)

jwk said:


> Hey Fordred, you bring up many good points and while I can agree if you don't cycle at it's limit, it's not a fair comparison but correct me if I am wrong, in Ironman competition, running is always done after cycling and for good reason. Most marathoners, even at the elite levels, after a 26 mile race on foot, there is no way they can bike as the legs are so fatigued from lactic acid, in spite of the fact it clears in only a few hours of a hard race, the incredible amount of muscle damage prevents all hopes of cycling or for that matter any other sport. I also have to disagree about running doesn't require strategy and yes you can draft and in fact, paces faster than 6 minute pace, drafting does work where as anything slower maybe not as much but still, any time you run behind another runner you will use less energy, thus enabling a runner to maintain a pace. There is also pacing strategies that runners use and some use a positive split to discourage other runners from trying to keep up. So I have to disagree it's only about pacing and nothing more. There are different pacing strategies, different race tactics like when to hold back and when to turn it on. And yes I agree 100% that looking at my cool bicycle is a lot nicer than stupid running shoes. I actually hate running and I rather ride my bike but where I am from, there is not many cycling races and marathons and shorter races are the gold standard of endurance events. In other words, if I told somebody I place 2nd overall in such and such marathon they would be more impressed than if I bragged that I came in 2nd place in a bike race. but everything is relative. I have a 2008 CBR1000RR that is a lot faster than my bicycle


It's still all about pacing. If you know you are going to ride a 180km after a marathon, you won't be running till you fall flat right after the 42km mark.
Drafting when running is definitely not as effective as cycling. It definitely won't let a noob runner keep up with a moderate fitness runner. In cycling, yes, a noob rider will be able to keep up if he/she is able to draft well. It makes strategies much more effective and social riding that much easier.

Your mentioned running "strategies" are just pacing. Just when to go fast, when to go slow. That is pacing, period.
Go watch "Chasing Legends" to have an idea of what strategies are. How the HTC team work for 1 person, how they lead out Cavendish so that he is placed just right for the final sprint.

i don't have any comments on how much awe you would receive when you 'bragged that you came in 2nd for a xxxxx".

So your motorbike is faster than your bicycle like how a plane is faster than your motorbike. Does it bring any value to this discussion?


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Simple answer - fun. Have loved riding a bike since I was a little kid, and disliked running since I was a little kid. Unless running (actually, sprinting) was part of a sport with a ball (primarily baseball and football). Running itself - like distance running we pitchers did for college baseball - always disliked it. But anything with a bike is fun for me - whether it's around the block on the sidewalk with a grandkid on a tricycle, or pushing hill intervals imagining I could still race competitively if I "just had the time to really train".

Different strokes for different folks...good news is we're talking about people enjoying (and debating) different things that help keep most of us happier and out of the cardiac care unit.


----------



## russd32 (Aug 25, 2011)

Whodat said:


> Because running is boring?


ding ding ding


----------



## V.Rossi46 (Jan 3, 2012)

I would say because cyclists use proper english like "Why do cyclists choose cycling over running?" 

Haha just kidding, no matter how hard I try I can't get myself to enjoy running enough to continue a consistent regimen. On the other hand I look forward to the time I get to spend in the saddle, whether it be on my MTB, roadie, or just commuting to the grocery store. Like everybody else said different strokes for different folks, don't get me wrong I would love to enjoy running but it's just something that I simply do in a crunch when I can't put a couple hours in on my bike. 

That's a nice 1000RR you've got there, do you follow MotoGP much? It amazes me that people in the United States can sit in front of a tv and watch a nascar race going circles for hours, but there isn't much of a following for motorcycle racing?! I just don't understand it, who would you rather watch a battle between those hillbillies in motorized skittles talking trash to each other, or Valentino Rossi, Jorge Lorenzo, Casey Stoner, and Ben Spies battling it out at Laguna Seca or some of the other world famous tracks with left and right hand turns (oh and here's another term those nascar guys don't know "elevation change")...


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Because I can coast down hills.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

jwk said:


> . I have to disagree about century rides because I have ridden centuries and also ran full marathons. I can ride a full century and still run a marathon after that. But if I ran a marathon first, there is no way I could ride even 1 mile after a marathon so I have to disagree that cycling is harder. It is actually the other way around. But regardless I don't think you can compare the two sports because the top runner in the world could never be the top cyclist and the top cyclist could not be the top runner. I respect both sports but cycling is by far an easier endurance sport as far as which event beats the body up more


As someone mentioned, you are comparing competitive running in a marathon to going for a leisurely ride on your bicycle, if this is the case you are not qualified to claim that cycling "is by far the easier endurance sport"

If you were to flat out race a stage with big climbs or a high speed time trial in the Tour de France or similar, I don't imagine you would be making the same claims



> Cycling for me is easier than running but only if I cycle slowly. the thing I hate about cycling is my heart rate can never get as high as it can running


Again, sounds like you are not trying, there is no reason you shouldn't be able to get your heart rate as high as you do running




> n Ironman competition, running is always done after cycling and for good reason. Most marathoners, even at the elite levels, after a 26 mile race on foot, there is no way they can bike as the legs are so fatigued from lactic acid, in spite of the fact it clears in only a few hours of a hard race, the incredible amount of muscle damage prevents all hopes of cycling or for that matter any other sport.


Do you have any science to back up the lactic acid theory, because elite cycling builds up a lot of lactic acid as well. Seems to me the more likely scenario is that your joints take such a pounding that it would be difficult to ride after.












> f I told somebody I place 2nd overall in such and such marathon they would be more impressed than if I bragged that I came in 2nd place in a bike race


If you told most people in America you placed 2nd overall in a NASCAR race they would be more impressed than if you bragged that you came in 2nd place in a MotoGP race too, doesn't make NASCAR the "Gold Standard" of motorsports


Running is more popular because the barrier to entry is much lower than cycling, it is easier to do and costs a LOT less.


For me, running is too slow, too boring, and lacks the cool toys 

And I can drive my 4 wheel'd "motorcycle" for hours too


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

jwk said:


> I am primarily a runner and compete in many marathons. For whatever reason running a 26.2 mile marathon is the "gold standard" more so than any other endurance sport. I always thought of cycling as a once a week activity to give my running muscles a rest but it wasn't until I tricked out my bicycle with SRAM S80's did I start really taking a liking to cycling. My reasons for cycling is not for fitness but it is an activity that is relaxing. Now I know there are many cyclists who think running is a mindless activity, but for me running gets me in better shape much faster as I have to ride 4 miles to equal 1 mile of running. Moreover, almost every Dick, Jane and Tom can ride but not every cyclist can run because it is an activity that is much harder. Anyway interested to get some feedback. I know I seem pretty shallow here but if it wasn't for my SRAM S80;s I would most likely not enjoy the sport. I also love motorcycling as I do both but cycling even though it is slower is more enjoyable. My CBR1000RR, unless I am on a race track it gets boring after 30 minutes.



Knee injury (Football) dictated my future sports. 

And as a side note: We Clydesdale aren't the greatest runners and it's not ideal for our knees in general.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Cycling is just much, much cooler than running.

You go faster.

It beats up your body less.

You get to buy carbon fibre stuff.

No contest.


----------



## ragtag (Mar 5, 2012)

I can cycle to work, to the shops, with the family. I can cycle to keep fit or just visit places.

Oh, and it just looks way more cool.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

How do you like the wheels?


----------



## brett (Aug 14, 2005)

try spinning.....not grinding away........which most triatheletes seem to do for some silly reason


----------



## brett (Aug 14, 2005)

and sorry if youre 47 and not spent after riding a century, then i imagine you have not beaten too many A grade under 23 racers to the line...which seems to be why you run


----------



## brett (Aug 14, 2005)

and sorry, i was in the infantry and that cured me of any desire to run.....


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

This thread has been an interesting and useful read for me...I like many of the ways folks have considered the cycling/running blend as finding an appropriate "balance" for myself has been an ongoing goal.

I do enjoy running but do so in moderation as well as in a *mind* that I'm complementing a goal of improved cycling. That is, I've worked hard in my running to develope an aerobic pace that is efficient and that delivers an appropriate amount of strike force/stress that will keep my body bone and musculature in a state of growth as I age that simply cycling alone does not provide for me.

The off-season (so to speak) for me centers around the four pattern movements I believe our bodies were intended to experience to stay vigorous and healthy and out of the bears mouth: Run, Stop, Jump, Hang (along with the complementary compound movements in opposition). Therefore, for me, running represents a major exercise routine that I can carry out without much expense while I practice the art of moving my body weight nimbly, efficiently and without a duration or intensity to cause damage.

I have found this complement exercise better enables my body to welcome the cycling patterns of movement in a more fresh and resilient way as I taper off running (perhaps 3 to 5 miles mid week) while in the thick of cycling season. 

Of course year round rolling, stretching, modified yoga with plank routines are a must for me to maintain a balanced core and aid daily tissue recovery.

Nevertheless, running or not with respect to cycling, nice to read we're out there moving the mass.


----------



## 1bamafan14 (Jan 24, 2012)

For me it was a running injury. I was logging 50 miles per week running and started training for my next marathon too soon after a marathon and ended up tearing my hamstring at the connection point on my knee. Doc told me my serious runing days are over and that i should try cycling. The rest is history.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Running is boring as hell to me. Played soccer all my life, so that running actually had a point behind it. I lose interest in running about 5 minutes after I start. 

Plus I like to go fast.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Don't feed the troll.

Seriously a matter of preference. 

Personally find running boring and too jarring on my knees.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

OP if you think running is "harder" and isnt an as efficient use of time for getting a workout you might need to pay a little less attention to looking at your wheels and ringing your gold bell and a little more to pedaling. 

Whatever floats your boat though. Personally I like the team and strategy aspects of cycling compared to running. Making or breaking your results by working with or against others isn't as much of a factor in running so I like being able to compete mentally as well as physically in sports.
I like riding solo also though. Nothing beats a nice 6 hour ride though the country side. A 6 hour run through the country side would probably land me in the hospital. If not a regular hospital then certainly a mental hospital. No way I could enjoy hours upon hours stomping on the pavement but on a bike the time just melts away.


----------



## oldnewbie52 (Sep 28, 2011)

*??*

Who comes on a specific forum and asks the posters there why they like to do what they do?? If you prefer running, then hang out at the running forums. 
Do you go to dinner and ask the other diners why in the world would they order chicken when you think the pork chop is much tastier?

I USED to run (bad knee) and am trying to replace it with road biking.
As you say, my biggest frustration is trying to get the same aerobic benefits from biking as I did with running. It takes so much more time and miles to do it.

But in running, at least IMO, you can't duplicate the euphoria of a long, smooth rolling highway on a nice, smooth bike at 18 MPH. 

To me, it's apples and oranges. Ride the bike for IT'S benefits and run for IT'S benefits. I see no purpose in questioning passionate cyclists about the
reasons for their passion.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I tried to like running.. I ran for a few weeks trying to get comfortable even running a mile or 2. Never happened. I suffered and it hurt. Not a good hurt either. So IMO running is evil. Cycling can be easy... Cycling can be a total kick in the face/gut and infinitely variable in between those levels of suffering. Because of that I find cycling very enjoyable. Plus speed -> fun -> Exciting.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

V.Rossi46 said:


> I would say because cyclists use proper english like "Why do cyclists choose cycling over running?"
> 
> Haha just kidding, no matter how hard I try I can't get myself to enjoy running enough to continue a consistent regimen. On the other hand I look forward to the time I get to spend in the saddle, whether it be on my MTB, roadie, or just commuting to the grocery store. Like everybody else said different strokes for different folks, don't get me wrong I would love to enjoy running but it's just something that I simply do in a crunch when I can't put a couple hours in on my bike.
> 
> That's a nice 1000RR you've got there, do you follow MotoGP much? It amazes me that people in the United States can sit in front of a tv and watch a nascar race going circles for hours, but there isn't much of a following for motorcycle racing?! I just don't understand it, who would you rather watch a battle between those hillbillies in motorized skittles talking trash to each other, or Valentino Rossi, Jorge Lorenzo, Casey Stoner, and Ben Spies battling it out at Laguna Seca or some of the other world famous tracks with left and right hand turns (oh and here's another term those nascar guys don't know "elevation change")...


Hey Rossi watch it there my uncle is a ******* and watching NASCAR is the ultimate....just kidding....I do agree NASCAR is so boring!! I don't even watch it and to be quite frank, almost anybody who is a decent car driver can drive around that track after some practice. Moreover, I think the reason MotoGP is not that popular in America is because you have too many car owners like Ford, Chevy, that can relate more to Nascar than MotoGP. I will also go on record to say racing a motorcycle is a lot harder to race than a car and takes a lot more skill sets. None of the Nascar racers could ever transition into motoGP racing but several MotoGP could learn to do nascar. as far as running I am getting to an age where my knees are complaining like crazy. THey are starting to ache when I put too many miles so cycling now is becoming more of a favorite. another rider said running sucks because all you have is shoes where in cycling you have a lot more cool machine to look at. but running is not about enjoying a piece of equipment, its about kicking the crap out of your competition


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I hate running and loathe triathlons (I like swimming, but swimming before riding makes no sense, and I cannot stand tri-geeks saying they go 'biking').

Argument: Running is boring, uncool and damaging to the body (all my triathlete buddies get injured regularly, and it's always from running). Supporting eidence: nipple chafing. Nothing exciting about nipple protectors, nothing cool about bloody nips, and nothing good for you about it either.

Cycling has all the cool toys, all the lycra (and wimminz in same), all the legends and history, all the espresso, all the sexiness, and all the corgis. BAM!



> _But I have to realize I am running for the wrong reasons._


If you enjoy cycling only because of those hideous wheels, you are cycling for the wrong reasons too. :thumbsup:


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

tenkerman said:


> Thanks Doc, but my knees are all good. Don't need an MRI to tell me that cycling is better than running for me.


If you go to a good running store they can fit you for the right shoes that will enable you to run. I know for some cycling is their choice and they hate running. For me, running was the preferred sport and I hated cycling until I just got my new wheels which I now find cycling enjoyable. But it is good to try and see if you can run without pain because combining running and cycling is good. Running is the fastest way to stay in shape and be thinner


----------



## hobgoblin (Jun 26, 2009)

You're assuming we have a choice.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

Mapei said:


> What kind of wheels are those?


They are deep dish 80mm wheels that help bikes be more aerodynamic. Heavier than training wheels but once you get up to speed they hold it better


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

cda 455 said:


> Knee injury (Football) dictated my future sports.
> 
> And as a side note: We Clydesdale aren't the greatest runners and it's not ideal for our knees in general.


I guess you can say the same about biking. If you are too heavy it can have adverse effects on spokes and wheels breaking. Buy Clydesdale runners, there is a special class in marathons and awards if you finish. Nothing wrong with being one but for me I am close to 145 lbs


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

bernithebiker said:


> Cycling is just much, much cooler than running.
> 
> You go faster.
> 
> ...


I do think cycling is cooler if you own nice wheels, frames, etc,,,but as far as competition goes a person who can run a marathon in under 3 hours will be more respected than a cyclist. At least where I am from, marathons are much more respected than cycling and there are no bike races and the few that are, very few spectators show up. Running is so much harder than cycling and the majority of runners are limited by the fact to run fast it takes genetics, lots of training, dedication. Cycling takes just as much if not more but for whatever reason runners who can run a very fast marathon is more prestigous


----------



## High-Roller (May 29, 2011)

Well, because running sucks.

But really, cycling isn't any easier, running just forces you to work harder, it isn't possible to "Spin" in running, because thats jogging, and thats a crime worse than murder. 

Cycling is definatly harder, than running in my opinion, but to each his or her own. In the end, RAAM or TD beats any marathon.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

qatarbhoy said:


> I hate running and loathe triathlons (I like swimming, but swimming before riding makes no sense, and I cannot stand tri-geeks saying they go 'biking').
> 
> Argument: Running is boring, uncool and damaging to the body (all my triathlete buddies get injured regularly, and it's always from running). Supporting eidence: nipple chafing. Nothing exciting about nipple protectors, nothing cool about bloody nips, and nothing good for you about it either.
> 
> ...


I sense a bit of jealousy here by your comment that my wheels are hideous. I don't think they are as they are well built, not the lightest but I think most cyclist if they were given those would be happy; and people have different reasons for liking cycling and it's not always having all the right reasons. I am a recreational rider but do like cool equipment.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

DonDenver said:


> This thread has been an interesting and useful read for me...I like many of the ways folks have considered the cycling/running blend as finding an appropriate "balance" for myself has been an ongoing goal.
> 
> I do enjoy running but do so in moderation as well as in a *mind* that I'm complementing a goal of improved cycling. That is, I've worked hard in my running to develope an aerobic pace that is efficient and that delivers an appropriate amount of strike force/stress that will keep my body bone and musculature in a state of growth as I age that simply cycling alone does not provide for me.
> 
> ...


I think it is good to be able to enjoy both sports and me primarily being a runner, I do enjoy cycling but while I am a competitive runner I am a recreational rider. Some folks have criticzed me for buying SRAM S80's but people who buy equiopment have different reasons.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

jwk said:


> I sense a bit of jealousy here by your comment that my wheels are hideous. I don't think they are as they are well built, not the lightest but I think most cyclist if they were given those would be happy; and people have different reasons for liking cycling and it's not always having all the right reasons. I am a recreational rider but do like cool equipment.


as far as I know, qatar is perfectly happy with his hed stalingrad that are a much more aerodynamic and robust construction than S80s.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

My top 3 reasons not to run:

1. Running hurts.
2. Running hurts.
and 
3. My Ex runs, and the thought of running makes me think of her and that hurts.


----------



## Mailmover (Mar 29, 2011)

For me, I chose cycling over running after years of training and running a few races, while in the Army. Upon Retirement, the Medico's stated that my knees and ankles are going and I should find a lower impact form or exercise to keep fit. 

MM


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

You keep saying you're a highly competitive runner, but only a recreational cyclist. And then in the next post you say running is much harder than cycling. You're running much harder than you're cycling; that's why it's harder. You are not comparing the two activities at the same level. 

And then you go on to say that winning a marathon is more prestigious than winning a bike race, at least among the people you know, as if that proved anything. Running is a better-known and more popular sport in this country. Ask someone in Europe whether the Olympic marathon winner or the Tour de France winner is the better and more famous athlete.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

jwk said:


> ...marathons are much more respected than cycling. Running is so much harder than cycling... Cycling takes just as much if not more but for whatever reason runners who can run a very fast marathon is more prestigous.


your premise is weaksauce.

if you bet most people $100 to name ONE top marathoner, they'd lose the wager...but, I bet they could list at least a couple of pro riders without too much effort.

compared to cycling, marathoning is a relatively obscure sport with limited spectator appeal.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

jwk said:


> I sense a bit of jealousy here by your comment that my wheels are hideous. I don't think they are as they are well built, not the lightest ...


They may be well-built, aerodynamic (at least in a head- or tailwind, I imagine they are frightful in crosswinds, especially with an 80mm on the front), reasonably light etc... but they are nonetheless hideous. 



den bakker said:


> as far as I know, qatar is perfectly happy with his hed stalingrad that are a much more aerodynamic and robust construction than S80s.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

At 47lbs each robust is the word, and they have proven to be the ideal choice for the descending bicycle in my 'quiver'. They also look nicer than S80s:










QED.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

jwk said:


> I guess you can say the same about biking. If you are too heavy it can have adverse effects on spokes and wheels breaking. Buy Clydesdale runners, there is a special class in marathons and awards if you finish. Nothing wrong with being one but for me I am close to 145 lbs



Not if you have properly built wheels.

The bike I'm researching/building will have wheels with at least 32 spokes front and rear. Probably more like 36 rear and 32 front with a 'V' cross section like Velocity's Chukker or Mavic's A319. Depending on how it goes, I might end up with 40 rear spokes and 36 front. We shall see.


----------



## broxxor (Mar 5, 2012)

Whodat said:


> Because running is boring?


I run all the time. And I agree with this 100%. However, ANYTHING gets boring if done to death. That's why I've decided to add cycling into the mix.


----------



## broxxor (Mar 5, 2012)

rs_herhuth said:


> Because you can't spend ridiculous amounts of money on running equipment!


Hah! That's not entirely true. I know guys who have QUIVERS of running shoes and have dropped thousands of dollars on their "collection."

It's insane. 

The biggest irony is the barefoot runners who drop tons of money on shoes.


----------



## rs_herhuth (Aug 17, 2009)

Because you can't spend ridiculous amounts of money on running equipment!


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

jwk said:


> I will agree running can be boring if done alone but in a group setting and with other runners i can be really fun. The only reason I train for marathons is it feels great beating up on people half my age. If I didn't care about finishing in the upper top percentages, I would never run and just ride my bike


And therein lies the real heart of it. You can beat up 90% of the entrants in a marathon with mediocrity. 6 minute miles, 2:36 pace, will put you in the top 5% of even an elite 'thon, and give you a shot of winning a minor one. You prefer the sport that lets you compete at a higher level of success.

There's nothing wrong with that, by the way, but let's call it what it is. It in now way reflects on which sport is more difficult--just the one that you can place higher in when you compete.

I remember back in the 1970, when world class track runners like Alberto Salazar and Henry Rono moved over to marathons. Next to what it takes to run a sub-28 minute 10,000 meters on the track, they found that going 26.2 at 4:50/mile pace was a walk in the park.


----------



## cyclist brent (Apr 13, 2011)

ok, as a former runner I have to chime in too. I gave up runing because I got tired of running the same routes day after day year after year. With cycling, we go much much further, which exponentially adds to the variety of terrain and landscape we encounter. I think the point was made that you ought to be working harder on your bike. And you're right, riding a century can be a simple thing for many people who take their time. However, if you're not already there, work your way toward doing it with only one stop and in less than 5 hours. Now its starting to really tax you. In the last year I've been doing centuries almost every weekend during the season. So my goals have expanded to greater distances and throwing in lots of elevation. Sure, lots of people can relate to riding a century, but that number starts to dwindle quickly when you talk about 125, 150, 200 miles in a day. My goal this year is to finish the 250k ride at the dairyland dare in wisconsin. That's 165 miles and 17,000 ft of elevation gain in a day. I'm pretty sure no marathon will touch the amount of energy I'll expend that day. Now that's bragging rights. It sounds like you're off to a good start, but just push yourself a little more and it starts to get exciting!


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I started cycling well before I ever even thought of doing anything for "fitness" (as opposed to sports I played for fun). I'm talking about adult era, not as a kid riding around the neighborhood which I did incessantly when we weren't playing baseball, football or pond hockey.

I used my first two or three bikes about 90% for transportation. To and from school, to and from work, etc. to avoid parking hassles, plus I just enjoyed riding the bike in traffic. These were 70s era decent "10 speeds" (Gitane, Windsor, Raleigh.... not Sears or K Mart), but nothing high end. I never once even thought a second about racing, I just liked to ride and they were useful to avoid parking.

I now ride for the above same reasons: it's just fun and for transportation, but now about 50% is just for fitness. 

I've run, but it's just painful and tedious. I don't enjoy it and am not good at it.

Bicycling is fun compared to running - more speed, more wind in the hair, more nice country seen, the motion is just not painful. 

I XC ski (skate and classic), hike and paddle for the same reasons: often to get places (touring, river trips, see the country, etc.), often just for fun, sometimes for fitness.

Oh, I also like the machine (bicycle). I love putting together bikes, tweaking the drive train, fit, etc. and building bikes that serve different purposes: light and fast, classic, commuter, MTB, tandem, etc. 

There's no hands-on hobby craft aspect to running.


----------



## tjeepdrv (Sep 15, 2008)

jwk said:


> I don't even watch it and to be quite frank, almost anybody who is a decent car driver can drive around that track after some practice.


Anyone who can walk can win marathons after some practice. See what I did there?


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

OP, either you are very closed minded or just not realizing that there could be any number of reasons why someone chooses to cycle vs run or vice versa. I suspect you just don't realize the other reasons.

I choose cycling because I have no choice. I have had 3 knee surgeries due to too much soccer in my younger days. And, cycling IMHO is so much more exciting. But that's me, whatever your reasons are or anyone else are...to each his own.

Hey btw, you think anyone can cycle? Try challenging someone who has been a cyclist for a number of years (and that's key, they have to be an experienced cyclist) to a 20 or 30 mile race. I can pretty much guarantee you who wins...and it aint you.

And here's another example. My neighbor, who is 24, is an active runner and swimmer. He sees me go out 3 to 5 times a week on my bike. So, he finally bought a himself a bike and has started cycling. He came out one day with my 2 neighbors and I for our "short" 20 miler. We inadvertently dropped him several times. He was gassed when he finally made it home. Did I mention that I'm in my late 40's, my neighbors are 35 and 57. He couldn't keep up with any of us.


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

jwk = arsehole of the century.

Please quit posting your motorcycle, or all your other expensive **** you base your materialistic-ego on.

Yeah cycling sucks because I don't have SRAM 80's...right.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

brett said:


> and sorry, i was in the infantry and that cured me of any desire to run.....



:lol:


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

iheartbenben said:


> jwk = arsehole of the century.
> 
> Please quit posting your motorcycle, or all your other expensive **** you base your materialistic-ego on.
> 
> Yeah cycling sucks because I don't have SRAM 80's...right.



It seems the more I read his posts the more he begins to sound like a 21 y.o. snob.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

I cycle because it is more fun than running. I ran the LA Marathon in 1997 and I rode the Tour de Palm Springs Century this year. Riding the Century was much more fun that running a marathon.

The other reason I ride is that you go faster and can cover more distance and see more "things" than running. Cycling is more interesting that running.


----------



## Nickk (Oct 24, 2011)

because running makes my knees explode


----------



## Vayinafash (Oct 16, 2007)

After 10 years of cycling, focusing more now on running. Started running after a bad crash. Already reduced riding after the crash. I still like cycling, but there is something more elemental about propelling myself, without sitting on the bike. I also run in a beautiful place with great trails. I have noticed that my cycling has decline - I have the wind, but not the leg/quads/power for climbing. I hope to do both this spring, with still more of a focus on running. Maybe I just needed a change after 10 years - who knows? Not selling my bikes yet. Both are fun - don't rule out either.


----------



## Swish (Jul 31, 2004)

jwk said:


> I am primarily a runner and compete in many marathons. For whatever reason running a 26.2 mile marathon is the "gold standard" more so than any other endurance sport. I always thought of cycling as a once a week activity to give my running muscles a rest but it wasn't until I tricked out my bicycle with SRAM S80's did I start really taking a liking to cycling. My reasons for cycling is not for fitness but it is an activity that is relaxing. Now I know there are many cyclists who think running is a mindless activity, but for me running gets me in better shape much faster as I have to ride 4 miles to equal 1 mile of running. Moreover, almost every Dick, Jane and Tom can ride but not every cyclist can run because it is an activity that is much harder. Anyway interested to get some feedback.* I know I seem pretty shallow here but if it wasn't for my SRAM S80;s I would most likely not enjoy the sport.* I also love motorcycling as I do both but cycling even though it is slower is more enjoyable. My CBR1000RR, unless I am on a race track it gets boring after 30 minutes.


huh? wtf? I mean..really..try a windy day with those wheels. 

On a more serious note, for me there's no substitue for the suffering on a bike on a steep climb: you can't slow down too much, as you'd keel over, getting off your bike, never!


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

iheartbenben said:


> jwk = arsehole of the century.
> 
> Please quit posting your motorcycle, or all your other expensive **** you base your materialistic-ego on.
> 
> Yeah cycling sucks because I don't have SRAM 80's...right.


+1000cc


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

them are some ugly wheels


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

So much Fred going on here. This could be a fun iSpy game. Jwk, please post moar pictures of all your sweet stuff I know you love to show off.



Salsa_Lover said:


> them are some ugly wheels


Yeah, those wheels are hideous. Honestly, I would hate cycling unless I rode on anything but these wheels.










Those are the most expensive wheels in the world. The internet told me about these hidden secrets.

I don't ride these, so I hate cycling. Every ****ing minute.

Look at my motorcycle. If I'm not at the track racing it, I hate it. What do you guy's think? I don't think it was expensive enough.










I like money, do you guys like money?


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)




----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

jwk said:


> Running and cycling you are using different muscles. If you are still able to run after 45 minutes, it means you are running most likely at your aerobic heart rate which allows for more endurance and it also may mean you probably have been running longer than you have been cycling. In my example, I can finish any marathon in the top 3% of all runners and usually 1st or 2nd in my age group. But as a cyclist, I would probably finish at the back of the pack because my knees are not used to the motion, thus I have to stay peddling a low gear to avoid overstressing my knees where running, I can run 100 miles a week no problem where most people would have all kinds of injuries. Cycling for me is easier than running but only if I cycle slowly. the thing I hate about cycling is my heart rate can never get as high as it can running


I love that you pretty much ride way below anything considered fast on S80's, completely defeating the purpose of an 80mm deep rim. Oh it's so awesome, I get tingles inside my dainty belly thinking about it.

"16 mph on S80's? Yeah that's me, jwk, 30min day, one day every two weeks, three months out of the summer, and only on leap years. I have a motorcycle, but it's boring. You can tell I almost never ride it, but I sure do clean it a lot. I have to take pictures and show them to people when I can faintly relate anything we are talking about to brag about my sweet red motorcycle. Have you seen my motorcycle? I hate it..."

When you have kids, you will be this guy.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Because after 10 years or so of running my knees and ankles were aching all the time. Also, gave the Yamaha R1 up around the same time. Due to the fact I was riding on the street like I was on the track!!! To many bad things can happen on the street.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

there's only one reason for ever doing anything....

....cyclists get more girls (or boys depending on your preferences)...


----------



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

jwk said:


> If you go to a good running store they can fit you for the right shoes that will enable you to run. I know for some cycling is their choice and they hate running. For me, running was the preferred sport and I hated cycling until I just got my new wheels which I now find cycling enjoyable. But it is good to try and see if you can run without pain because combining running and cycling is good. Running is the fastest way to stay in shape and be thinner


I'm trying to be polite but I don't think that you are getting it. When I'm out cycling and I pass runners, they tend to have a pained expression on their faces as if it hurts. When other cyclists pass me ( which happens frequently) they actually appear to be enjoying themselves. I don't want to go to a running store to get fitted for shoes because I have no desire to take up running again. I'm in fine shape and cycling keeps me there. Meant to ask, do you like your wheels?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

A runner who thinks he's automatically a great cyclist with aero bars, aero wheels, and a bell. Riiiiiiiiiiight. 

If you think you're in such good shape, pin a number and prove it, marathon man.


----------



## Vayinafash (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't get this competition between cycling and running. Both cycling and running are hard for the task at hand if you are not trained for it. Both are hard even if you train. Enjoy your bike races or running or whatever you do. Read the article in the science times section of the New York Times about the potential consequences of not moving.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Vayinafash said:


> After 10 years of cycling, focusing more now on running. Started running after a bad crash. Already reduced riding after the crash. I still like cycling, but there is something more elemental about propelling myself, without sitting on the bike. I also run in a beautiful place with great trails. I have noticed that my cycling has decline - I have the wind, but not the leg/quads/power for climbing. I hope to do both this spring, with still more of a focus on running. Maybe I just needed a change after 10 years - who knows? Not selling my bikes yet. Both are fun - don't rule out either.


Did you ever try riding a fixed gear? I find it's the form of cycling that's closest to that elemental nature of running. Something about about the legs always moving, and always moving at a speed proportional to the bike speed. Might be a change you'd like.


----------



## sandman77 (Mar 1, 2012)

Running is all about the personal challenge to go further or faster. Sometimes it is not enjoyable at the time but the feeling you get at the end of a good run is unbeatable. I do both and get satisfaction from both in different ways.


----------



## Vayinafash (Oct 16, 2007)

I have not tried a fixed gear. Might be worth looking into. I think with running, part of the elemental aspect is the feet hitting the ground. But I would like to try a fixed gear.


----------



## MattintheCrown (Jul 6, 2011)

Cycling's just fun. And I like the distance you cover; gives you a chance to tour an area from a different perspective.


----------



## design17 (Mar 7, 2012)

its faster


----------



## Whodat (Oct 13, 2011)

brett said:


> and sorry, i was in the infantry and that cured me of any desire to run.....


Was that the French infantry?


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

mpre53 said:


> And therein lies the real heart of it. You can beat up 90% of the entrants in a marathon with mediocrity. 6 minute miles, 2:36 pace, will put you in the top 5% of even an elite 'thon, and give you a shot of winning a minor one. You prefer the sport that lets you compete at a higher level of success.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with that, by the way, but let's call it what it is. It in now way reflects on which sport is more difficult--just the one that you can place higher in when you compete.
> 
> I remember back in the 1970, when world class track runners like Alberto Salazar and Henry Rono moved over to marathons. Next to what it takes to run a sub-28 minute 10,000 meters on the track, they found that going 26.2 at 4:50/mile pace was a walk in the park.


I see some people have been offended by my comments. Running and cycling use different muscles and to say one sport is better would not be a fair comparison. I respect both sports and at the elite levels of both, it requires top class athletes. For me I enjoy both running and cycling but will admit cycling is more relaxing


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

MoPho said:


> As someone mentioned, you are comparing competitive running in a marathon to going for a leisurely ride on your bicycle, if this is the case you are not qualified to claim that cycling "is by far the easier endurance sport"
> 
> If you were to flat out race a stage with big climbs or a high speed time trial in the Tour de France or similar, I don't imagine you would be making the same claims
> 
> ...


I wasn't putting down cyclist in the sense to be disrespectful. People have different tastes and as I mentioned in other replies I like cycling and running equally. I will say aside from shoes, running is boring but the reason I run is for the glory of competing in major marathons and beating the competition. This year will be my last year running competitively and then after that the majority of my time will be cycling


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

MattintheCrown said:


> Cycling's just fun. And I like the distance you cover; gives you a chance to tour an area from a different perspective.


Let me say Cycling is more fun than running but the reason I run is for the competition. If it wasn't for that factor, I would be a full time cyclist.


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

jwk said:


> For me I enjoy both running and cycling but will admit *cycling is more relaxing*


We seem to no be getting through to you. It must be the acoustic properties of those S80's. Maybe you can't hear me over your 2008 CBR1000RR...

Ahem...

YOU ARE DOING IT WRONG.


----------



## JC650 (Feb 8, 2012)

I just never took to running like I did lifting weights and now cycling. I just really find it boring. Thats my personal preference I guess. I love the technology of cycling as well. I actually admire runners cause I suck so bad at it!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

iheartbenben said:


> We seem to no be getting through to you._* It must be the acoustic properties of those S80's*_. Maybe you can't hear me over your 2008 CBR1000RR...
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT WRONG.



:lol: :lol:


----------



## rover19 (Feb 17, 2012)

Interesting thread. I've gotten more into running (for the sake of running) lately after a lifetime of soccer and other sports. There is definitely something that is intensely satisfying about propelling yourself past other people using just your feet.

That being said, it is definitely rough on the joints.

The real reason I wanted to comment was to say that barefoot running has been a revelation for me. Ok, fine - running in FiveFingers and other minimalist shoes. I went from constant knee and foot pain from running to being able to log some decent miles. I'll be running a half-marathon in a week and a half. 

Oh yeah - my new bike arrived earlier this afternoon, and I'll be starting some serious riding as soon as that pesky 13.1 is out of the way.


----------



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

jwk said:


> If I told somebody I place 2nd overall in such and such marathon they would be more impressed than if I bragged that I came in 2nd place in a bike race.


If I told someone that I'd ridden 150 miles they'd think I was dafter than if I'd told them I'd run 26.2. Most people are ignorant of what it takes to do either.

For me, it's the same as for many of the other on here, my knees are not up to it any more. I was fast when I was younger but I also played rugby and fell of motorbikes. If I wanted to run properly again I'd have to take my left knee apart which I might do a bit further down the line (my daughter is beginning to show a lot of promise and it'd be good to run with her when she's a bit faster) but I'm having too much fun on a bike at the moment.


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

I've come to the conclusion, as many others apparently have, that this is a ridiculous thread. Who the heck cares what someone else thinks about your chosen activity(ies). 

Choose what you enjoy and who the heck cares what anyone else thinks. As you get older its incredible how this becomes so true.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Your comments are a bit naive. In my experience the ratio of running to cycling is more like 1:5.

I could ride a century every 1-2 days but back-back marathons would be impossible due to the stress.

I would say that cycling is easier ok the body, especially the connective tissues and joints. It isn't necessarily easy per se, since that is dependent on intensity and duration. A 5-mile coffee shop ride is like a 1-mile walk, but a 45-min circuit race or crit is harder than a 10k running race.

Sent from my HTC Incredible using TapaTalk.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

I ride to ride. Cycling is a way of life - my way of life, a serious mode of transport, and an endurance sport. I can't stand running. I become bored after 5 minutes, the impact hurts my knees. I agree that I only have to run 1/4 the distance that I have to ride for the same outcome but I love every minute on a bike - uphill or down, whereas I can't stand running even 5 minutes. I can't see the point of it. It's too primal: I'm not a caveman running away from a mammoth - I've moved beyond that. I've a caveman RIDING away from a mammoth...


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

I saw a set of S80's at the bike shop yesterday and busted in to hysterical laughter thinking about this thread. 

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## firefly12 (Mar 4, 2012)

*And Cycling Just Rocks*



Wookiebiker said:


> Because I "HATE" to run.
> 
> Years of having to run for football, track and other sports ruined running for me...basically made it work not fun. On top of that, those same sports gave me bad knees.
> 
> ...


Years ago, I used to run. When it stopped being fun and relaxing...I stopped. Why do it???
The wind in my hair and speed of the ride are exhilarating. Technology makes the experience even better.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

“It doesn’t matter to me what a man does for his business. As long as your interests don’t conflict with mine.”

Don Corleone

I am lazy so I like cycling because it allows me to sit. More seriously, I’m sure you know how to get your HR up when riding, it’s not rocket science. I’m sick and tired of the low recognition I get as a cyclist. I mean geez, am I just doing this for myself or something? Where is the glory and all the adoring fans I was promised? Where are the cheering crazy people I see in those youtube videos? Why are there no shirtless men running along side me and screaming when I ride? This is not what I envisioned at all. Maybe that’ll all change if I get a fancy new frame, or better yet – some terribly impractical but eye catching wheels? I can’t really afford that though so maybe I can use duct tape? 

Ok, Ok that’s enough sarcasm, I was just having some fun and making the small point that most of us are not as cool to the world as we are in our own head (that doesn’t apply to me however), and that a set of deep rims isn’t really going to change that. You’re proud of your running, that’s great. It’s good to feel good about yourself. My thought about your posts however is that you’re looking for something to bolster your self esteem. That’s cool, we need it sometimes. As the quote suggests, I’m not offended by any of your posts and would be happy to ride with you (as long as there is no cross wind), even with those wheels - but my advice is to try to be less of a douche next time. Also know that competing in a running race is more subdued than a cycling race. Cycling has elements of risk and strategy that running doesn’t, which ups the stakes and makes it more dramatic.

BTW, we are hosting someone competing in the Boston Marathon. She’s won a couple marathons (not the Boston one, that’s kind of a biggie) in the past and is aiming to place in the top 15 for her age group (excluding the pros of course). I have much respect for all people who work hard and have the balls to put themselves out there to compete – whether they perform great, mediocre, or terrible.


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang (Oct 8, 2009)

To the Op..i feel ya on the running over cycling. Im just the opposite, I prefer cycling and running rather than swimming. 
At my age(44) I can run 10 min/ miles for 30+ miles and still ride with my local group on the same day as long as its not a hammerfest. Otherwise, like swimming Ill fall back and just pace.Im kinda like the old diesel that could. 

Tri/Duathlon events are fun, I got really inspired showing up in a Tri event in LA last year running behind people that were 65 and above.(age are posted on our leg)

Seeing that.....for me, no reason to say cant...:thumbsup:


----------



## broxxor (Mar 5, 2012)

I would just like to add that if the impact of running is hurting your knees - you're not running properly.

Not trying to be all high and mighty or anything. I did all of high school and college running miles upon miles daily (wrestler runs) and I destroyed my knees by running improperly. I've since learned to run correctly and it's done wonders for my knees.

Just felt the need to toss that in.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Personally, I would like to see different angles of this CBR, maybe even a video or two of the bike sitting on a drive way being revved so we can hear the magnificence of this TwoBros slip on.


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

broxxor said:


> I would just like to add that if the impact of running is hurting your knees - you're not running properly.
> 
> Not trying to be all high and mighty or anything. I did all of high school and college running miles upon miles daily (wrestler runs) and I destroyed my knees by running improperly. I've since learned to run correctly and it's done wonders for my knees.
> 
> Just felt the need to toss that in.


Okay then, enlighten us with your methods..........................then talk to my lateral meniscus. He's only about half there.


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

arai_speed said:


> Personally, I would like to see different angles of this CBR, maybe even a video or two of the bike sitting on a drive way being revved so we can hear the magnificence of this TwoBros slip on.


Oooh yeah! I want to see the service receipt for a mechanic to install it as well, because there is no way he put it on. 

Jwk say's, "Doing mechanical work gets boring after about 10 minutes, and if I'm not working on space ships I hate it. If I told people 'I installed an exhaust' they would be much less impressed than if I told them 'I installed a rocket booster'."


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

*Run? No way.*

Not without an ACL in either knee........ :nonod:


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

tenkerman said:


> Three words: Girls in spandex. :thumbsup:


Well---a lot of female runners wear very short shorts and jogbras. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

jwk said:


> I do think cycling is cooler if you own nice wheels, frames, etc,,,but as far as competition goes a person who can run a marathon in under 3 hours will be more respected than a cyclist. At least where I am from, marathons are much more respected than cycling and there are no bike races and the few that are, very few spectators show up. Running is so much harder than cycling and the majority of runners are limited by the fact to run fast it takes genetics, lots of training, dedication. Cycling takes just as much if not more but for whatever reason runners who can run a very fast marathon is more prestigous


3 hour marathons are your benchmark for respect? That's 7 minute miles, chief. That's jogging, not competing. Unless you're competing against other plow horses. I have two sub-3 hour marathons under my belt (albeit 30 years ago). It's nowhere near as difficult as you're trying to convince everyone. Put the miles in over the course of a year, lose weight, and anyone can do it. I have no athleticism whatever in my genetics. My vertical leap is about 3 inches, and while I could run forever at 7 minute miles when I was training, I couldn't run a sub-5 minute mile on a bet. 

Unless you're over 40, that won't even get you into the Boston Marathon, let alone place anywhere in the top half. 

Get your PR under 2:25, then come back and ask for my respect. The way you were talking there, I had you down for a 2:15 guy who could maybe win a mid-grade race and place top 5% at Boston, NY or Chicago.


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

mpre53 said:


> Well---a lot of female runners wear very short shorts and jogbras. :smilewinkgrin:


Yebbit if you 'draft' her and stare at her ass for 26.2 miles cycling she will only be mad that you didn't let her get her face that close to your's.

Do that in a marathon, and you'll probably hear a rape whistle.

Once againz, cycling > running.












*You are on a cycling forum*


----------



## bluesekai (Mar 7, 2012)

Lots of strong feelings on both side here! Why not like both?

I'm primarily a runner but cycled tons as a kid and anticipate cycling more in the future. Variety is good for one's physical & mental health. 

When I'm out on a marathon training run I always wave at the guys & gals who pass me in long lines of bikes. We're not so different.


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

Fixed. No, broken.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

I run a lot for cross-training purposes. I'm asthmatic, and running helps expand my lung capacity better than cycling, which in turn improves my cycling performance. Concentrating on stamina when running frees me to concentrate on speed when cycling, 

Also, on cruddy Rule 9 days, 30-45 minutes on the treadmill is preferable to 2 hours on the trainer.


----------



## tpgrole (Aug 20, 2009)

iheartbenben....that is some funny Shhhh....Stuff!


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

I get zero rush or excitement from running.

I guess I could run down sheer cliffs for excitement.

Therefore, cycling is more fun for me personally.


----------



## Biker560 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Biking*

Sometimes when I have a leg injury I can still bike and get exercise.

Great/fun way to see Texas Countryside also.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

mpre53 said:


> Well---a lot of female runners wear very short shorts and jogbras. :smilewinkgrin:


yeah, and it's not uncommon for some races to be 2/3 women (60% is more likely though), you can find yourself in a sea of women at a running event, and lots of them look pretty good 

and unlike cycling women, they don't have a maxi pad looking think in their shorts


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

iheartbenben said:


> Yebbit if you 'draft' her and stare at her ass for 26.2 miles cycling she will only be mad that you didn't let her get her face that close to your's.
> 
> Do that in a marathon, and you'll probably hear a rape whistle.
> 
> ...


why on earth would you just stare at one ass for the whole time, there's thousands of asses that need staring at during a running event, how many girls are out on a ride? 

cycling's great, but it doesn't come close to running in terms of female talent to ogle


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

iheartbenben said:


> Fixed. No, broken.














.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

Oracle7775 said:


> I run a lot for cross-training purposes. I'm asthmatic, and running helps expand my lung capacity better than cycling, which in turn improves my cycling performance. Concentrating on stamina when running frees me to concentrate on speed when cycling,
> 
> Also, on cruddy Rule 9 days, 30-45 minutes on the treadmill is preferable to 2 hours on the trainer.


I agree as running gets you a lot fitter and much faster. I will admit from others that riding is more fun as you have cool equipment to use and you can go faster and see more but running as much as I hate it, it is my preferred sport because competing in marathons is the gold standard of all endurance events.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

iheartbenben said:


> Fixed. No, broken.


Well played, sir. Tragically, I have accidentally added JWK to my ignore list and will be unable to see pictures of his wheels, motorcycle or the phrase "gold standard of endurance sports" again. I'm completely despondent.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

ddimick said:


> Well played, sir. Tragically, I have accidentally added JWK to my ignore list and will be unable to see pictures of his wheels, motorcycle or the phrase "gold standard of endurance sports" again. I'm completely despondent.


This guy is definitely a troll


----------



## erik1245 (Jan 6, 2012)

jwk said:


> This guy is definitely a troll


You're ruining it. Here's a better version of what your reply should have read:



jwk said:


> I'm glad I added you to my ignore list too. You don't have to open this thread if you don't want to -- that link that opens this thread doesn't make you click it. I like my wheels and my motorcycle and my running, even if you don't!


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

jwk said:


> .....in Ironman competition, running is always done after cycling and for good reason. Most marathoners, even at the elite levels, after a 26 mile race on foot, there is no way they can bike as the legs are so fatigued from lactic acid, in spite of the fact it clears in only a few hours of a hard race, the incredible amount of muscle damage prevents all hopes of cycling or for that matter any other sport.


dude, are you in the habit of just making schitt up, or does the part of your brain that helps with fact checking just not work?? I got two things to say: 

1) please, oh PLEASE post some real evidence of your lactic acid theory. Not your typical anecdotal stuff, but real scientific evidence. 

2) The REAL reason for running the events in the swim-bike-run order is because a little simple logic was applied back in the late 1970's when the very first Ironman was staged. John Collins and the other original organizers realized that they didn't want to swim when already fatigued (higher risk of drowning), so they did the swim leg first. They also knew that based on their estimates, many of the competitors would be finishing the event after dark. They felt it was safer to run after dark than to be cycling in those conditions. So they made the bike the 2nd event, and finished up with the run. The order of events that was established then has not been altered since.

jesus, basic facts are so easy to research and confirm. Give it a try sometime, and you just might gain a tiny little bit of credibility.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

BodyCondoms FTW!

Good work iheartbenben.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

iheartbenben said:


> Fixed. No, broken.


holy schitt. That was good.

Can we just move this to post 2 as sort of a cliff note for this mess.


Oh, those ShRAMM'S wheels are hidious.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Because they're cyclists. DUH!!


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

jwk said:


> this guy is definitely a troll


y u no respond to me?


----------



## mgringle (May 20, 2011)

I don't run because I like my knees.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*ahhahhahah*



jwk said:


> Moreover, almost every Dick, Jane and Tom can ride but not every cyclist can run because it is an activity that is much harder.


. . Condescending comments aside, I hope that you and that bike are fast enough to out-speed that kits ugliness. Seriously, ancient SHAM wheels and a Cadle? Something tells me you may require a helmet to get on the little bus.


----------



## Tobypaw (Nov 4, 2011)

I'd like to say that I now cycle more than run because I enjoy cycling more...but the truth is I'd probably be running more if my knee wasn't bad. I have a pothole in my cartilage and I am trying to preserve my knee. I had already fallen in love with cycling through Triathlon training, so when they told me to hang up my running shoes, it wasn't the end of the world. I am in the process of trying to become a stronger single sport athlete rather than a triathlete. I've read a few books, asked a lot of questions and am learning to challenge myself on the bike. Trying to throw in intervals, recovery rides, longer distance stuff. I used to just ride 3x per week, now I ride 4-5 times and the rides have a purpose. I'm also enjoying the social side of cycling, I really look forward to the weekly group rides. Cyclists are good people and it's helping me feel less sad about not being able to run (something I have been doing since age 8).


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

*Why do all you ijuts ride a bike?*

Why not just drive? It's much easier you know. 

Running is definitely not the gold standard of endurance. All my hero's are jump roppers. 

cute girl - guinness world record - fastest jump rope - YouTube


----------



## lonebikeroftheapocalypse (Oct 23, 2002)

i think i just lost 10 IQ points reading this thread


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*hahahhahaha. .*

. . ."person who can run a marathon in under 3 hours will be more respected than a cyclist. . "

Man, you are so freaking clueless. Some uber skinny retard running for 3 hours or a cyclist doing the local crit scean, isn't getting "respect" frrom anyone. You are hilarious, please keep it up.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

badly damaged ACL.


----------



## Margal (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello guys
This is my first post in this forum.
I srarted running to loose weight and get in shape at age 36 and been running for 4 years now and I have done 3 half marathons under 1:35. I love running now but I recently decided to start cycling as a part of my fitness program. But I am still thinking if it is worth the money and time. I know that cycling is low impact on joints than running but what about developing hemaroids, back pain and erection problems and the risk factor involved with biking on the road?
I going to get a professional fitting and spend $300 and another $1800 on bike and gears but I really do not want to do damage to my body rather than do good. Is cycling really coasing all the abave mentioned problems? 
Thanks


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

Margal said:


> Hello guys
> This is my first post in this forum.
> I srarted running to loose weight and get in shape at age 36 and been running for 4 years now and I have done 3 half marathons under 1:35. I love running now but I recently decided to start cycling as a part of my fitness program. But I am still thinking if it is worth the money and time. I know that cycling is low impact on joints than running but what about developing hemaroids, back pain and erection problems and the risk factor involved with biking on the road?
> I going to get a professional fitting and spend $300 and another $1800 on bike and gears but I really do not want to do damage to my body rather than do good. Is cycling really coasing all the abave mentioned problems?
> Thanks


Well, I've never had hemorrhoids, my back feels fine and I had no problems getting it up last night. I'd say cycling isn't causing me those problems, and I do a lot of cycling.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

Margal said:


> Hello guys
> This is my first post in this forum.
> I srarted running to loose weight and get in shape at age 36 and been running for 4 years now and I have done 3 half marathons under 1:35. I love running now but I recently decided to start cycling as a part of my fitness program. But I am still thinking if it is worth the money and time. I know that cycling is low impact on joints than running but what about developing hemaroids, back pain and erection problems and the risk factor involved with biking on the road?
> I going to get a professional fitting and spend $300 and another $1800 on bike and gears but I really do not want to do damage to my body rather than do good. Is cycling really coasing all the abave mentioned problems?
> Thanks


Margal, I am a marathon runner and run many. At any rate, running is the fastest way to get in shape and will keep you thinner than cycling. For every 3 to 4 miles of cycling it is equal to 1 mile of running. However, in my case I burn like 500 calories running slow for 6 miles. Biking 26 miles, I only burn 230 calories so as you can see, I have to ride an awful lot longer to get in the same shape. The worse part is cycling unless you are doing hills or peddling very fast and hard, it won't work your cardio out as fast as running. However, I do enjoy cycling very much and do it for recreational, get out and see a lot of places and bikes are cool if you get expensive wheels. Aside from that, running will always be my primary sport.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

*ever expanding...*



jwk said:


> Margal, I am a marathon runner and run many. At any rate, running is the fastest way to get in shape and will keep you thinner than cycling. For every 3 to 4 miles of cycling it is equal to 1 mile of running. However, in my case I burn like 500 calories running slow for 6 miles. Biking 26 miles, I only burn 230 calories so as you can see, I have to ride an awful lot longer to get in the same shape. The worse part is cycling unless you are doing hills or peddling very fast and hard, it won't work your cardio out as fast as running. However, I do enjoy cycling very much and do it for recreational, get out and see a lot of places and bikes are cool if you get expensive wheels. Aside from that, running will always be my primary sport.


The hole keeps getting deeper... Also, I'm having a hard time telling if these posts may be ironic at this point.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

jwk said:


> Margal, I am a marathon runner and run many. At any rate, running is the fastest way to get in shape and will keep you thinner than cycling. For every 3 to 4 miles of cycling it is equal to 1 mile of running. However, in my case I burn like 500 calories running slow for 6 miles. Biking 26 miles, I only burn 230 calories so as you can see, I have to ride an awful lot longer to get in the same shape. The worse part is cycling unless you are doing hills or peddling very fast and hard, it won't work your cardio out as fast as running. However, I do enjoy cycling very much and do it for recreational, get out and see a lot of places and bikes are cool if you get expensive wheels. Aside from that, running will always be my primary sport.


If you're not burning enough calories per hour, RIDE HARDER, EINSTEIN!!!!!!


----------



## jbird_ny (Feb 23, 2012)

Guod said:


> The hole keeps getting deeper... Also, I'm having a hard time telling if these posts may be ironic at this point.


Nah, if he was being ironic he'd put those ugly-ass wheels on a fixie.


----------



## oldnewbie52 (Sep 28, 2011)

OK, everyone forget the debate on running vs cycling and take a good
spelling course, ie: Learn to spell with Darnell...


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

jwk said:


> Margal, I am a marathon runner and run many. At any rate, running is the fastest way to get in shape and will keep you thinner than cycling. For every 3 to 4 miles of cycling it is equal to 1 mile of running. However, in my case I burn like 500 calories running slow for 6 miles. Biking 26 miles, I only burn 230 calories so as you can see, I have to ride an awful lot longer to get in the same shape. The worse part is cycling unless you are doing hills or peddling very fast and hard, it won't work your cardio out as fast as running. However, I do enjoy cycling very much and do it for recreational, get out and see a lot of places and bikes are cool if you get expensive wheels. Aside from that, running will always be my primary sport.


Jeez, this is like stoopid.

I can get my heart rate to over 190 on my bike and hold it there for 20 minutes if need be.

Run slow, like 8 to 10km/h, burn little calories.

Bike fast, like over 40km/h average, burn many.

And vice versa.

You will go further on a bike than running for the same calories. This is a fact. This is obvious.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

jwk said:


> I respect both sports but cycling is by far an easier endurance sport* as far as which event beats the body up more*


Yet you need to ask why we're cyclists and not runners???

I would guess that fully 50% of the people who come into my shop and buy a low to mid-level road bike are runners who say they want a bike because running it beating the crap out of them and they can barely walk now.

I've never seen a smiling runner. I see lots of smiling cyclists.

Artificial knees suck.


----------



## oldnewbie52 (Sep 28, 2011)

PlatyPius said:


> Yet you need to ask why we're cyclists and not runners???
> 
> I would guess that fully 50% of the people who come into my shop and buy a low to mid-level road bike are runners who say they want a bike because running it beating the crap out of them and they can barely walk now.
> 
> ...


Amen!


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

What is this 'biking'? Is it like footing, carring and aeroplaning? I've heard people talk about training, is that when they get on a train?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Margal said:


> Hello guys
> This is my first post in this forum.
> I srarted running to loose weight and get in shape at age 36 and been running for 4 years now and I have done 3 half marathons under 1:35. I love running now but I recently decided to start cycling as a part of my fitness program. But I am still thinking if it is worth the money and time. I know that cycling is low impact on joints than running but what about developing hemaroids, back pain and erection problems and the risk factor involved with biking on the road?
> I going to get a professional fitting and spend $300 and another $1800 on bike and gears but I really do not want to do damage to my body rather than do good. Is cycling really coasing all the abave mentioned problems?
> Thanks


Never had any of those problems. What some of the tr . . I mean posters ignore is that you cover a lot more ground on a bike. So comparing how many calories per mile is pointless. Unless you are riding a tricycle. 

Riding is a lot of fun but it has its advantages and disadvantages. I like moving. Running around the block does nothing for me.

But it is pricier and less portable. Felt jealous of colleagues that were running at the last conference. Wasn't about to ship my bike down, along with helmet, shoes, etc. to ride for a day. At a closer conference, I may throw the bike in the car and drive down. Then rather than run around a block over and over, I may check out a couple of states, ride along the river and through a national park.


----------



## Brandon351 (Oct 28, 2010)

I find it very hard to coast while running.....


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Margal said:


> Hello guys
> This is my first post in this forum.
> I srarted running to loose weight and get in shape at age 36 and been running for 4 years now and I have done 3 half marathons under 1:35. I love running now but I recently decided to start cycling as a part of my fitness program. But I am still thinking if it is worth the money and time. I know that cycling is low impact on joints than running but what about developing hemaroids, back pain and erection problems and the risk factor involved with biking on the road?
> I going to get a professional fitting and spend $300 and another $1800 on bike and gears but I really do not want to do damage to my body rather than do good. Is cycling really coasing all the abave mentioned problems?
> Thanks


Welcome to cycling, Margal. Glad you're asking these questions, sorry it's in a thread that's gone kind of South. I imagine there may be a bit more risk to cycling on the road than running, although I have no clue if statistics would back that up. I love cycling more than enough to accept that presumed risk. As for your other concerns, not if your bike fits well and you have a proper saddle. Avoid saddles with lots of soft padding, by the way.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

jwk said:


> Margal, I am a marathon runner and run many. At any rate, running is the fastest way to get in shape and will keep you thinner than cycling. For every 3 to 4 miles of cycling it is equal to 1 mile of running. However, in my case I burn like 500 calories running slow for 6 miles. Biking 26 miles, I only burn 230 calories so as you can see, I have to ride an awful lot longer to get in the same shape. The worse part is cycling unless you are doing hills or peddling very fast and hard, it won't work your cardio out as fast as running. However, I do enjoy cycling very much and do it for recreational, get out and see a lot of places and bikes are cool if you get expensive wheels. Aside from that, running will always be my primary sport.



To run 6 miles would take about an hour. An hour on my bike and I burn 650 calories. Therefore, cycling is the Gold Standard of endurance sports


----------



## Mr_Coconut (Mar 9, 2012)

*Why I prefer cycling over running*

I was reading your post, and that bought out some thoughts in my mind. It could be a really big topic for many people, but for me it is simple. My reasons for enjoying cycling over running is because I have always experienced pain in my joints due to the impact. Also, even if I didnt have the pain in my joints from running, I would still prefer cycling because I love the feeling of riding fast, and the distances that can be covered.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

Mr_Coconut said:


> I was reading your post, and that bought out some thoughts in my mind. It could be a really big topic for many people, but for me it is simple. My reasons for enjoying cycling over running is because I have always experienced pain in my joints due to the impact. Also, even if I didnt have the pain in my joints from running, I would still prefer cycling because I love the feeling of riding fast, and the distances that can be covered.


I pretty much do like the fact you can buy a super cool bike and trick it out with all kinds of high tech wheels and go fast. but for competition and recognition, marathons are much more respected in many more ways than bike races. Yes Tour De France is the exception but for most events running or should say the competition is what drives runners. i don't enjoy running because it beats up my body but it is the competition


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

jwk said:


> Margal, I am a marathon runner and run many. At any rate, running is the fastest way to get in shape and will keep you thinner than cycling. For every 3 to 4 miles of cycling it is equal to 1 mile of running. However, in my case I burn like 500 calories running slow for 6 miles. Biking 26 miles, I only burn 230 calories so as you can see, I have to ride an awful lot longer to get in the same shape. The worse part is cycling unless you are doing hills or peddling very fast and hard, it won't work your cardio out as fast as running. However, I do enjoy cycling very much and do it for recreational, get out and see a lot of places and bikes are cool if you get expensive wheels. Aside from that, running will always be my primary sport.


JWK, a lot of folks on this thread giving you grief about your wheels, bell, etc. But if they make you happy and keep you cycling, well, welcome to our sport. 

My problem's a fallacy in your logic in comparing conditioning benefits of running vs cycling. You're drawing conclusions and making simplistic generalizations/recommendations by comparing apples to brussel sprouts - how YOU run vs how YOU cycle. You're an experienced runner who competes regularly, but you're a newbie road cyclist. You certainly burn more calories in an hour of running vs an hour of cycling. But I certainly burn more calories in an hour of cycling vs an hour of running, because I can cycle harder and enjoy cycling harder - much harder - for that hour.

From what I understand about exercise science, if you stack up a well conditioned runner against a well conditioned cyclist expending equal perceived effort - somwhat closer to apples and apples - the runner will burn more calories in an hour by the nature of the exercise. But if those same 2 sport-specific athletes do their typical training workouts, the cyclist will usually go longer in terms of time, not just miles, and therefore the conditioning benefits are more balanced. Even more the case comparing weekly training effort vs individual runs or rides. So, the actual facts about which sport will physically benefit which person the most actually are highly individual, and directly related to which sport the individual will most enjoy and therefore devote more frequency, total time, and intensity of effort.

The way you run is far better conditioning than the way I run. But the way I cycle is far better conditioning than the way you cycle.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

jwk said:


> I pretty much do like the fact you can buy a super cool bike and trick it out with all kinds of high tech wheels and go fast. but for competition and recognition, marathons are much more respected in many more ways than bike races. Yes Tour De France is the exception but for most events running or should say the competition is what drives runners. i don't enjoy running because it beats up my body but it is the competition


Well, marathons probably are more respected by competitive runners, but bike races are probably more respected by competitive cyclists. We have pro level races in both sports where I live. Big crowds for both. Predominantly running crowd at the running races, but cycling crowd at cycling races. Oh, and triathlon crowd at triathlons. Etc., etc., etc.

You said in an earlier post there aren't many competitive cyclists or cycling races in your area, so you're comparing what you've experienced personally against what you haven't. Again, apples and brussel sprouts. More accurately, competition drives competitors.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

LookDave said:


> JWK, a lot of folks on this thread giving you grief about your wheels, bell, etc. But if they make you happy and keep you cycling, well, welcome to our sport.
> 
> My problem's a fallacy in your logic in comparing conditioning benefits of running vs cycling. You're drawing conclusions and making simplistic generalizations/recommendations by comparing apples to brussel sprouts - how YOU run vs how YOU cycle. You're an experienced runner who competes regularly, but you're a newbie road cyclist. You certainly burn more calories in an hour of running vs an hour of cycling. But I certainly burn more calories in an hour of cycling vs an hour of running, because I can cycle harder and enjoy cycling harder - much harder - for that hour.
> 
> ...


Hey Dave, you are absolutely right! Sorry I did not mean to insult cyclist and I do love cycling a lot better than running. I know that sounds ironic but aside from the latest sneaker models, it's just running and nothing else. Where cycling, you can enjoy many more things including cool components on bikes. It's why I bought the wheels I did. My only complaint was I have to ride so many more miles to burn the same calories. Part of this stems from the fact I cannot peddle hard without getting knee pain so I am forced to peddle a low easy spin gear until my knees get stronger. You would think high impact would be more stressful to your knees but I can run 100 miles a week but cannot peddle a hard gear without experiencing sore knees. Anyway I do respect top cyclists because I know your elite runners would not be able to be top cyclist and vise versa so you cannot really compare the two sports. My only dislike for cycling is the fact I have to ride hours and hours and hours where running, in about 60 minutes I got a decent workout.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

jwk said:


> Hey Dave, you are absolutely right! Sorry I did not mean to insult cyclist and I do love cycling a lot better than running. I know that sounds ironic but aside from the latest sneaker models, it's just running and nothing else. Where cycling, you can enjoy many more things including cool components on bikes. It's why I bought the wheels I did. My only complaint was I have to ride so many more miles to burn the same calories. Part of this stems from the fact I cannot peddle hard without getting knee pain so I am forced to peddle a low easy spin gear until my knees get stronger. You would think high impact would be more stressful to your knees but I can run 100 miles a week but cannot peddle a hard gear without experiencing sore knees. Anyway I do respect top cyclists because I know your elite runners would not be able to be top cyclist and vise versa so you cannot really compare the two sports. My only dislike for cycling is the fact I have to ride hours and hours and hours where running, in about 60 minutes I got a decent workout.


1. So if you have knee-specific pain in and around the joint itself, as opposed to generalized leg fatigue and rather mild muscle aching after effortful riding, very good chance your bike is not set up to fit you properly. Could very well be the set up of your saddle. If this is the case, will not change by riding more miles and getting stronger. I'd suggest you get a good fitting from a shop that knows what they're doing. Proper fit could significantly improve what I think you're describing.

2. It's a fact that you need more time and miles in saddle before you can expend same level of effort cycling that you do running. Be patient with yourself. But #1 above is important.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

LookDave said:


> 1. So if you have knee-specific pain in and around the joint itself, as opposed to generalized leg fatigue and rather mild muscle aching after effortful riding, very good chance your bike is not set up to fit you properly. Could very well be the set up of your saddle. If this is the case, will not change by riding more miles and getting stronger. I'd suggest you get a good fitting from a shop that knows what they're doing. Proper fit could significantly improve what I think you're describing.
> 
> 2. It's a fact that you need more time and miles in saddle before you can expend same level of effort cycling that you do running. Be patient with yourself. But #1 above is important.


Yeah I switched to a lower gear and now my knees don't hurt. I am going to keep it this way until I change to higher gear. I think my bike is set up correctly. My knees have a slight bend, my cleats are positioned right at my ball of foot, and my back is straight and not hunched


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

LookDave said:


> Well, marathons probably are more respected by competitive runners, but bike races are probably more respected by competitive cyclists. We have pro level races in both sports where I live. Big crowds for both. Predominantly running crowd at the running races, but cycling crowd at cycling races. Oh, and triathlon crowd at triathlons. Etc., etc., etc.
> 
> You said in an earlier post there aren't many competitive cyclists or cycling races in your area, so you're comparing what you've experienced personally against what you haven't. Again, apples and brussel sprouts. More accurately, competition drives competitors.


Yeah that is very true indeed. I guess where I live, there are not much cycle events like Europe or other parts of the states


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

jwk said:


> Yeah I switched to a lower gear and now my knees don't hurt. I am going to keep it this way until I change to higher gear. I think my bike is set up correctly. My knees have a slight bend, my cleats are positioned right at my ball of foot, and my back is straight and not hunched


OK, sounds reasonable. After a while, if your knees keep hurting with harder efforts after you have more cycling miles in your legs, get the fit checked. It's strange (at least it was to me) that as little as a centimeter difference in saddle height, or saddle fore and aft adjustment, could make a big difference. I guess kind of like what might appear to be really small differences in running shoes seem to make a huge difference.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

LookDave said:


> OK, sounds reasonable. After a while, if your knees keep hurting with harder efforts after you have more cycling miles in your legs, get the fit checked. It's strange (at least it was to me) that as little as a centimeter difference in saddle height, or saddle fore and aft adjustment, could make a big difference. I guess kind of like what might appear to be really small differences in running shoes seem to make a huge difference.


With running, shoes, form, base miles, and conditioning all play a major roll in injury prevention. Too many runners wear shoes that are too old or old and too many miles on them. New shoes only worn once or twice, but bought two years ago are no good. With cycling, it seems there are also many factors to consider that the novice like me do not understand.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

Look Dave, I was wondering on really windy days like 40mph winds, do you still ride outside? I have the SRAM S80's and it's scary riding with these wheels. Plus, I know this sounds silly but with gusts that high, can that cause my wheels to get out of true or worse collapse? I mean the tug on my front handlebars is like somebody grabbing my wheels and trying to wretch it away from me.


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

Margal said:


> Hello guys
> I know that cycling is low impact on joints than running but what about developing hemaroids, back pain and erection problems and the risk factor involved with biking on the road?


Welcome to RBR.........

I've had erection problems since I started cycling again 2yrs ago. It can be very embarrassing, especially on group rides. I find, if I spend some intimate time with the wife before I ride it eliminates the problem. :idea:

I use to run a lot, and never had erection problems. 

I guess this proves that cycling is indeed, more exciting and exhilarating than running.

This thread can be closed now!.


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

I tried running, almost 30 years ago, when I was in pretty good physical shape..... I could walk for endless miles...but running 1 mile was painful- and I found it very boring. 

Although cycling in the hilly area where I now live, is not exactly easy, having a vehicle to support my weight is much more comfortable. I also find that interacting with a machine and having to essentially "drive" on a roadway with cars gives me something to do, so I don't get bored.

I also like the fact that I can attain much greater speeds on a bike- which is somewhat of a reward for the energy expended- whereas in running, IMO, there is no reward- you merely move forward- but don't really "feel" anything. 

But the best thing, to me, about road biking, is the feeling which is almost comparable to flying- when you are gliding along, silently, at a nice clip- and not killing yourself to do it- it's almost like an out-of-body experience! 

I find cycling to be a nice balance: Good exercise; Good comfort; good aesthetics....and enough mechanical advantage to give you a little "thrill". 

BTW: I like the S80's....I'd just hate to think about riding them in a crosswind...or what tubes with that long of a valvestem must cost!


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Aging knees that do not "like" pavement pounding.

I can't run 100 feet anymore but I can cycle 100 miles.

At 60, you too will learn this.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> Yet you need to ask why we're cyclists and not runners???
> 
> I would guess that fully 50% of the people who come into my shop and buy a low to mid-level road bike are runners who say they want a bike because running it beating the crap out of them and they can barely walk now.
> 
> ...



This post is so full of_* win*_ :thumbsup: !!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

iheartbenben said:


> Fixed. No, broken.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

jwk said:


> Look Dave, I was wondering on really windy days like 40mph winds, do you still ride outside? I have the SRAM S80's and it's scary riding with these wheels. Plus, I know this sounds silly but with gusts that high, can that cause my wheels to get out of true or worse collapse? I mean the tug on my front handlebars is like somebody grabbing my wheels and trying to wretch it away from me.


I personally wouldn't choose to start a ride with wind that strong, takes a lot of the fun out of it for me. But sometimes gusts happen after a ride starts. Or wind can be much stronger on the shore than at my house.

I would NEVER ride your wheels in that kind of wind - they turn into sails if it's a cross wind, even a strong quartering wind. I hate it when it feels like the wind is taking the wheels out from under me, and that can happen with rims far shallower than yours. On my ride today, quartering gusts to maybe 30 - made me pay a lot of attention to bike handling, but not frightening - I ride pretty shallow rims.

Never heard of wheels being damaged by wind alone - they're way too strong for that - but if you crash, maybe a different story.

Serious advice - decent set of training wheels with box section rims and round, not aero spokes, at least for the windy days. I know you're jazzed with your S80's, but doesn't sound like you like them so much in the wind. And that's a perfectly reasonable situational dislike.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

SolitaryRider said:


> I tried running, almost 30 years ago, when I was in pretty good physical shape..... I could walk for endless miles...but running 1 mile was painful- and I found it very boring.
> 
> Although cycling in the hilly area where I now live, is not exactly easy, having a vehicle to support my weight is much more comfortable. I also find that interacting with a machine and having to essentially "drive" on a roadway with cars gives me something to do, so I don't get bored.
> 
> ...


Well, I said this already several times. When I had training wheels on my bicycle, riding was boring and not too appealing. But once I bought the SRAM S80's, I really took a liking to cycling. While I agree cycling is more fun than running, if speed is really what I wanted, I would jump on my CBR1000RR and go way way much faster. Running is not fun, yeah it is a bit boring but in a group it is fun. The only reason I run is to beat the crap out of younger runners in marathons. If I was a middle of the packer runner, yeah I wouldn't be a runner but being in the top percent, it feels good. So while I do not enjoy running, I enjoy the competition. Biking to me is not for racing races, just a form of relaxing.


----------



## erik1245 (Jan 6, 2012)

jwk said:


> Blah... blah... yippity yap.... blah....


I still don't like you.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

BTW, if I want speed, I use this.


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

jwk said:


> Well, I said this already several times. When I had training wheels on my bicycle, riding was boring and not too appealing. But once I bought the SRAM S80's, I really took a liking to cycling. While I agree cycling is more fun than running, if speed is really what I wanted, I would jump on my CBR1000RR and go way way much faster. Running is not fun, yeah it is a bit boring but in a group it is fun. The only reason I run is to beat the crap out of younger runners in marathons. If I was a middle of the packer runner, yeah I wouldn't be a runner but being in the top percent, it feels good. So while I do not enjoy running, I enjoy the competition. Biking to me is not for racing races, just a form of relaxing.


I don't really understand the competitive thing- in running, or cycling or anything. To me, just about any pursuit is all about the enjoyment that one gets from engaging in that pursuit. 

It's not really the speed, per se, either- as cycling is indeed pretty slow compared to any of my other vehicles.....but I guess it's the relative speed- i.e. that you can attain a particular speed under your own propulsion; silently...... I guess it's hard to describe, but for some reason, even at a modest speed on a bicycle, there is a point at which something just "clicks", and it becomes sort of "magical"- it's like you're moving along, covering ground...but there's no motor or fuel, nor even too much effort...... (Of course, when you hit a big hill and are trudging along at 6MPH...that all goes away....)

There's a certain freedom to cycling, too. No licence required [yet!]..no insurance; no registration; no worrying about some pig pulling you over for going one MPH over the limit or because a lightbulb burned out...... it's just you...and a very simple machine- a child's toy, really- and yet you can cover some real distance...and it's even good for your body. It's just a winning situation all around........

O-K...this may be a hard one, but how does having a fancy set of wheels make it more enjoyable? (I can understand to a point- as I do see that aesthetics of having a nice bike does make for an over-all more enjoyable experience. I mean, riding a $99 Wal*Mart bike would take a lot of the fun out of it.... but do you mean that the same bike that you ride would somehow give you less enjoyment if you were riding the stock wheels?)

Hey, this has been a good thread, with a lot of laughs...... but I don't understand why some are beating up on you, just because they may disagree with your motives and aesthetics........


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

SolitaryRider said:


> I don't really understand the competitive thing- in running, or cycling or anything. To me, just about any pursuit is all about the enjoyment that one gets from engaging in that pursuit.
> 
> It's not really the speed, per se, either- as cycling is indeed pretty slow compared to any of my other vehicles.....but I guess it's the relative speed- i.e. that you can attain a particular speed under your own propulsion; silently...... I guess it's hard to describe, but for some reason, even at a modest speed on a bicycle, there is a point at which something just "clicks", and it becomes sort of "magical"- it's like you're moving along, covering ground...but there's no motor or fuel, nor even too much effort...... (Of course, when you hit a big hill and are trudging along at 6MPH...that all goes away....)
> 
> ...


Well to answer this. If a runner or for that matter a cyclist is really talented and can place in the top percentage in races, it seems to motivate to get faster and once you build a reputation not only among peers, friends, and community, it can fast become an obsession. Now if I was an average rider or runner, not good enough to finish in the upper percentages of races, then my attitude would be a bit different and more hum de dum. I know it seems pretty shallow the only reason my enjoyment with bicycle riding is because of cool wheels, it really adds to the look of the cycle and makes it more exciting as well as it also holds the speed once you get going better. yes it true my CBR1000RR can go a heck of alot faster but it doesn't take any talent other than a twist of the wrist where in running, not every Joe can run fast and have the endurance regardless of economic status. To me, endurance sports is more meaningful than sports like motor racing which does not require much talent in the raw state.


----------



## lucyfek (Sep 1, 2009)

Running sucks - slow/boring and distances are way more limited than bike rides (time is the major constraint for both activities). I only run when I don't have bike with me (to save time for what I really want to do). Few times I ran when got flat tire and could not repair it on the trail - running with bike sucks more.


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

jwk said:


> To me, endurance sports is more meaningful than sports like motor racing which does not require much talent in the raw state.


Yeah, I can agree with you on that- as in many aspects of motorsports, it comes down to who can buy/build the best equipment...or who is crazier [to take chances that the other guy might not]

I can even see what you mean about the wheels- I mean, there are some wheels out there that I think look really cool- and it'd be neat to have them just for looks, even though I doubt they'd improve my cycling performance one iota- but I wouldn't say they'd make cycling more enjoyable- they'd just make me think I looked cooler. [I say "think", because for everyone who might also think they looked cool, there'd be 7 others who wouldn't even notice, and 2 who'd think they looked retarded... )

I think I kind of take the opposite view about being good at it making it more enjoyable [Not arguing with you- as it's definitely a personal thing that varies from one person to the next- just stating my logic]- like with cycling- to me, a part of the fun is the fact that I am terribly out of shape right now, but I see my progress week by week, in being able to conquer the hills a little more each time, and building strength and endurance. 

In things where I have competed (like debates on certain subjects) I usually find I get the most enjoyment and benefit in situations where i am matched with a good opponent, who really makes me work for it and tests my metal...whether I win or lose.

No matter how you slice it though- this is an interesting subject- and it's always interesting getting into someone else's head, and learning what motivates them- especially when they may be coming from an opposite vantage point.


----------



## jlamb (Jan 28, 2011)

I run with my wife, we ran for 1:45 hr this afternoon. she is training for a marathon. The bottom line for me is that cycling is much more fun. The gear in cycling does keep things fresh and better motivation. Plus, if that fat guy from subway can run a marathon-- anyone in somewhat decent shape can do it. Go to your local bookstore and pick up any marathon training guide-- 12-16 week plans and then run a marathon. Many people that run marathons, do just one and that is it. check off that goal and sign up for that skydive lessons. Where is the passion--- cycling is for life. I do give major credit to those 100 mile trail runners, they are hardcore.


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

jwk said:


> Well, I said this already several times. When I had training wheels on my bicycle, riding was boring and not too appealing. But once I bought the SRAM S80's, I really took a liking to cycling. While I agree cycling is more fun than running, if speed is really what I wanted, I would jump on my CBR1000RR and go way way much faster. Running is not fun, yeah it is a bit boring but in a group it is fun. The only reason I run is to beat the crap out of younger runners in marathons. If I was a middle of the packer runner, yeah I wouldn't be a runner but being in the top percent, it feels good. So while I do not enjoy running, I enjoy the competition. Biking to me is not for racing races, just a form of relaxing.


You are such a freaking tool.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

iheartbenben said:


> You are such a freaking tool.


I am rapidly coming to the same conclusion.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Tim Allen, the Tool Guy, on RBR??

Way cool...and here I was thinking this guy was just being a dick...


----------



## dookie44 (Apr 15, 2010)

knees . . . 
please


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

iheartbenben said:


> You are such a freaking tool.


Thanks. I have to agree. 


Well, off to shop for some new wheels.
Any suggestions?


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

I will just say to those on this forum many have contributed good things to explore and compare both running vs. cycling. Others have been poking fun and name calling. Well I think it's good to have discussion and opposing views and it's unfortunate that if we say things that are not or does not fit in with certain "clicks," its shot down as nonsense. I think for every dumb question there are thousands more who also have the same but out of fear of looking like an outcast, they don't speak up. I don't understand why owning a bicycle, a motorcycle, or running shoes makes one a "tool" and I think the individuals who are quick to label people as such are trolls. Ironic that they feel it is people like me and others who brought in discussions, trying to explore certain realities are seen as trolls. I respect both riders, runners, and motorcyclists as I do all three. I don't think now that I have heard all points of views that you can argue one sport is better than another. Cycling is a very enjoyable activity for me and so is running. I know some do not like running and to be quite honest I don't like running that much but it is for the competition is why I train so hard, to beat the competition. If I didn't care about what place I finished, I would be a full time cyclist and part time runner. But motorcycle riding is a completely different thing and I don't even consider that in the same class as running and cycling in spite of the fact I do all three. Yes my 08 CBR1000RR is one bad ass motorcycle and wicked fast, blow the doors off of car owners who think they are quick, but to compare that with running or cycling, it doesn't take much to drop a gear and twist the wrist.


----------



## erik1245 (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

jwk said:


> I will just say to those on this forum many have contributed good things to explore and compare both running vs. cycling. Others have been poking fun and name calling. Well I think it's good to have discussion and opposing views and it's unfortunate that if we say things that are not or does not fit in with certain "clicks," its shot down as nonsense. I think for every dumb question there are thousands more who also have the same but out of fear of looking like an outcast, they don't speak up. I don't understand why owning a bicycle, a motorcycle, or running shoes makes one a "tool" and I think the individuals who are quick to label people as such are trolls. Ironic that they feel it is people like me and others who brought in discussions, trying to explore certain realities are seen as trolls. I respect both riders, runners, and motorcyclists as I do all three. I don't think now that I have heard all points of views that you can argue one sport is better than another. Cycling is a very enjoyable activity for me and so is running. I know some do not like running and to be quite honest I don't like running that much but it is for the competition is why I train so hard, to beat the competition. If I didn't care about what place I finished, I would be a full time cyclist and part time runner. But motorcycle riding is a completely different thing and I don't even consider that in the same class as running and cycling in spite of the fact I do all three. Yes my 08 CBR1000RR is one bad ass motorcycle and wicked fast, blow the doors off of car owners who think they are quick, but to compare that with running or cycling, it doesn't take much to drop a gear and twist the wrist.


get real (or at least a clue).

IMHO criticism directed to you has nothing to do with your questions or opinions...it's the "look at me" attitude...


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

carlislegeorge said:


> get real (or at least a clue).
> 
> IMHO criticism directed to you has nothing to do with your questions or opinions...it's the "look at me" attitude...


Don't know how you can come to that conclusion as my intent was not to boast about myself or what I own. If I was trying to make a statement, I certainly would have bought something far more expensive than what I shown. The Cannondale Synapse 5 aluminum is by no means a high end bike so again not sure how you can come to that conclusion. The CBR1000RR is by far not the most expensive and Ducatis go for a lot lot more. I appreciate the feedback and your comments, well you are entitled to your intentions but here on out, I will not respond to anymore childish responses. WIll only address those that are mature enough and can act like adults instead of juviniles


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

JWK,

Please put me on your ignore list. I am an idiot. Or moreon depending on who you ask.


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

"Can't we all just get along?"  [Seriously!- Sheesh- seeing some of the shenanigans here, I feel like I'm back in 7th grade!]


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

SolitaryRider said:


> "Can't we all just get along?"  [Seriously!- Sheesh- seeing some of the shenanigans here, I feel like I'm back in 7th grade!]


SolitaryRider, this is pretty much expected in any forum. You got people who are seriously coming to explore and find answers and then you got others who are just looking to cut down and create trouble. Oh well


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

Today was the first time I tried to shift to a higher gear on account of painful knees from peddling a gear that was too hard. While my knees peddling in lower gears spared the aches and pains I was getting, I wasn't burning a lot of calories. Today I went all out and was surprised to discover ever since I changed wheels from training to my SRAM S80's, I can now maintain an average like 23.4 mph with no wind and with a moderate headwind it was like 20mph but still wasn't too bad. Yeah accelerating was a lot slower but once i got up to speed, others behind me had trouble keeping up. Oh and for the 26 miles I burned 800 calories which was surprising because it is usually only 450 calories for the same distance.


----------



## aalameer (Jul 24, 2011)

I do more cycling than running because of my bad knee, and sometimes swimming!

Nice machines you have out there!


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

jwk said:


> yes it true my CBR1000RR can go a heck of alot faster but it doesn't take any talent other than a twist of the wrist where in running, not every Joe can run fast and have the endurance regardless of economic status. To me, endurance sports is more meaningful than sports like motor racing which does not require much talent in the raw state.





jwk said:


> But motorcycle riding is a completely different thing and I don't even consider that in the same class as running and cycling in spite of the fact I do all three. Yes my 08 CBR1000RR is one bad ass motorcycle and wicked fast, blow the doors off of car owners who think they are quick, but to compare that with running or cycling, it doesn't take much to drop a gear and twist the wrist.


 You vastly underestimate the skill, talent and fitness of someone who rides motorcycles competitively. In fact, many world class racers use cycling to help keep themselves in shape. Ever hear of a guy named Ben Spies? He races MotoGP and cycles in his off time; he's a Cat 2. To be in the top 5% or whatever of running or cycling one has to devote a lot of time and energy to get to that point and it's no different with motorcycles. Sure, anyone can twist the wrist and go fast in a straight line....it's a different story though when the road gets curvy. How about posting a pic of the back tire on that CBR so I can see how close you get to the edge?


----------



## potholered70 (Feb 14, 2012)

If I get a lazy moment while cycling I can always coast. Seriously, running has never been one of my strong points and you ask why.

A. My left leg is slightly shorter than my right due to breaking my thigh at age three.
B. I've had surgery on my left knee twice.
C. Growing up I never could run as fast as the other kids because I was chubby and short for my age.

So there you have it, the excuses, psychological hang-ups' and reasons why I've never associated running with something I really want to do. Besides, when I'm on a bike my problems just seem to melt away.
Come to think of it, I'm probably just too lazy to be a runner.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

I want to bike, so I bike. If I wanted to run, I'd run. Do I need a reason? Maybe I'd do Tae Bo if I wanted, or do Chinese Hill Rolling if I wanted, or race pogo sticks if I wanted. It's not like you have two choices, either running or cycling.

Pogo stick racing...yeah


----------



## erik1245 (Jan 6, 2012)

cyclusaddictus said:


> Pogo stick racing...yeah


Needz pix.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

jwk said:


> Let me say Cycling is more fun than running but the reason I run is for the competition. If it wasn't for that factor, I would be a full time cyclist.


Enter a bike race.


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

I've run in the past and actually got pretty good at it (high 6 minute miles). I mainly did it to keep in shape. But I found it to be pretty much mindless, tedious and no fun.

Now I cycle because it's fun and I keep fit without even trying. 

For the record, I think you can suffer WAY worse on a bike than you can running. In running you push yourself too hard, you puke and you stop running. No matter how bad you blow yourself up on the bike you can always keep pedaling (and suffering).

I've gone out on centuries, hooked up with fast groups. I was too proud or too foolish to reconize I couldn't hang. So I hung on riding way above my head until I cracked and was dropped. I spent the next 80 miles riding solo into a head wind up hill with jelly legs of fire at an excrutiatingly slow pace for the next 5 hours. I've never experienced anywhere near that level of suffering while running.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Doc_D said:


> I spent the next 80 miles riding solo into a head wind up hill with jelly legs of fire at an excrutiatingly slow pace for the next 5 hours. I've never experienced anywhere near that level of suffering while running.


On the other hand, I can't remember ever seeing anyone on a bike crap themselves; not so for runners.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

jwk, IMO it's not your stuff or 'look at me' attitude that makes you a target for criticism here, but your statement that you found cycling boring until you swapped wheels. :nonod: The obnoxiousness of those SRAM 80s makes it worse, but is a diversion from the real issue. Light, aero wheels are nice to have, but if something so marginal makes a massive difference to your enjoyment, there's possibly something fundamental you're missing about the activity. It's like saying you hated running until you bought a certain pair of trainers.

That said, anything that gets people riding - even hipsterism - is a step in the right direction.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

qatarbhoy said:


> jwk, IMO it's not your stuff or 'look at me' attitude that makes you a target for criticism here, but your statement that you found cycling boring until you swapped wheels. :nonod: The obnoxiousness of those SRAM 80s makes it worse, but is a diversion from the real issue. Light, aero wheels are nice to have, but if something so marginal makes a massive difference to your enjoyment, there's possibly something fundamental you're missing about the activity. It's like saying you hated running until you bought a certain pair of trainers.
> 
> That said, anything that gets people riding - even hipsterism - is a step in the right direction.



I'm convinced that the dude is just a troll in regards to this thread. Nothing more.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

jwk said:


> yes it true my CBR1000RR can go a heck of alot faster


Forgot who it was but a pro motorcycle racer who also races bicycles (as an amatuer) said that going 45 mph on a decent with a bicycle is comparable to going 145mph on a motorcycle.

You're new to cycling so you aren't strong enough and your handling skills aren't developed enough to experience some of the thrills. 

Also, reading your previous posts about your fit on the bike, I really suggest you re-consider getting a basic fit done by a good professional fitter. You simply cannot accumulate the type of knowledge that a pro does (from his/her experience doing fittings) just by reading an article and some instructions on the Internet. They do a hell of a lot more than adjust the saddle. It's very worth the $75 or so that they charge and increases efficiency, comfort, desire, motivation, and knowledge. Or, you can stick with the current plan of spinning a low gear at a low cadence and think that it's because your knee bones are weak.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

Doc_D said:


> I've run in the past and actually got pretty good at it (high 6 minute miles). I mainly did it to keep in shape. But I found it to be pretty much mindless, tedious and no fun.
> 
> Now I cycle because it's fun and I keep fit without even trying.
> 
> ...


Puking is usually caused by eating too many calories per hour. Body can only handle about 280 to 300 max.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

erik1245 said:


> Needz pix.


Soon to be an Olympic trial....


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

PRB said:


> You vastly underestimate t How about posting a pic of the back tire on that CBR so I can see how close you get to the edge?


Yeah! I wanna see a picture of chicken strips on a bicycle forum!



potholered70 said:


> I'm probably just too lazy to be a runner.


Bingo! That's me! Bicycling is a sport you can do sitting down...like fishing!

Maybe I'll look into Chinese Hill Rolling...sounds like something you can do while lying down....only where would I find ****** around here?! [Does one have to push them down the hill...or just let them go?]


----------



## joet (Dec 17, 2010)

It gets me out of the house away from the wife and kids longer. I can go for a 3, 4 or 5 hour ride but could never run that long.


----------



## nfosterma (Jan 24, 2007)

*Can someone remind me how to "ignore" a specific poster?*



jwk said:


> Margal, I am a marathon runner and run many. At any rate, running is the fastest way to get in shape and will keep you thinner than cycling. For every 3 to 4 miles of cycling it is equal to 1 mile of running. However, in my case I burn like 500 calories running slow for 6 miles. Biking 26 miles, I only burn 230 calories so as you can see, I have to ride an awful lot longer to get in the same shape. The worse part is cycling unless you are doing hills or peddling very fast and hard, it won't work your cardio out as fast as running. However, I do enjoy cycling very much and do it for recreational, get out and see a lot of places and bikes are cool if you get expensive wheels. Aside from that, running will always be my primary sport.


It's been awhile since I felt the need. Not anymore...


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

Do what you like, but cycling is fun, running is boring. Cycling is low impact, running is not. Cycling is fast, running is S-L-O-W.

Cycling enables you to cover great distances and is a great way to explore new areas. Running not nearly. But mostly it's slow.


----------



## erik1245 (Jan 6, 2012)

I can bomb a hill on my bike at 50 MPH, wearing nothing but spandex, with nothing but a bit of metal or plastic to keep me off the ground.

To bomb a hill at 50 MPH while running means that you're no longer on your feet. And that hurts. A lot.


----------



## Robert6401 (Mar 14, 2012)

I am getting into riding road to complement my running. We'll see which one wins out in the end. (Sorry, gotta get the requisite 5 posts)


----------



## ctechnow (Mar 14, 2012)

easier on the knees and no shin splints for me.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Can someone lock this thread? Let it die  :lol: !


We already know jwk is troll with this thread.


----------



## erik1245 (Jan 6, 2012)

cda 455 said:


> Can someone lock this thread? Let it die  :lol: !
> 
> 
> We already know jwk is troll with this thread.


It's still funny to see people respond to it seriously.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

iheartbenben said:


> Fixed. No, broken.



Just a reminder.....


----------



## brett (Aug 14, 2005)

mate, earlier you said riding a lower gear was easier on your knees but didnt burn calories. If you want to burn calories, spin, keep your cadence above 90 rpm min. 
You heart rate will increase and you will burn more calories. Also this will help your knees, provided you are set up correctly.
When i started some 25 years ago, 17 year old, my coach drilled that into me. Spin. Save the big chain wheel for bludging until you can hold your cadence.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

brett said:


> mate, earlier you said riding a lower gear was easier on your knees but didnt burn calories. If you want to burn calories, spin, keep your cadence above 90 rpm min.
> You heart rate will increase and you will burn more calories. Also this will help your knees, provided you are set up correctly.
> When i started some 25 years ago, 17 year old, my coach drilled that into me. Spin. Save the big chain wheel for bludging until you can hold your cadence.


I need to get a cadence counter for my garmin. I did find out part of the reason was I was not warming up and using the Aero Bars, I didn't move my seat forward and I think that may have contributed.


----------



## IHTabata (Mar 1, 2012)

Simply because runners make half an effort- Cyclist work their muscles forward AND backwards


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

Rep added to iheartbenben


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

For me - Running is very much a solitary activity, while cycling I find is much more communal. I like that. I ride about 5 days a week and throughout most of the season I am riding with someone. My long endurance days, and endurance events are typically the only times I ride alone (can't find people crazy enough to ride with me once rides stretch out to 100+ miles)

I also can go farther on a bike, and it's not as brutal on my knees. I've run a couple of marathons, and done some distance events on my feet, but cycling has always been more enjoyable.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

torch511 said:


> I also can go farther on a bike, and it's not as brutal on my knees. I've run a couple of marathons, and done some distance events on my feet, but cycling has always been more enjoyable.


But surely the comparative lack of respect for your cycling feats gets to you after a while?


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Soundtallica (Sep 24, 2011)

I definitely prefer cycling to running for all of the same reasons as people above (go faster, easier on body, women in spandex, cooler toys, etc.). I will add another reason, which is can go a lot further for the same workout for cycling, which lets me get to places where I can enjoy nature instead of being confined to the city. 

Running just seems a LOT more boring to me. Additionally, I attempted to train myself to run better, and in the process found out that my body has no capacity for it. I just can't do it.  When I was in high school, I did two sports: cycling and basketball. I had good talent for both and I had the same level of passion for both, but I eventually ended up quitting basketball simply because I had to run more.  I still follow basketball though and occasionally play pickup games, and I still am an avid cyclist today.

I could care less if you have ugly wheels or cycle only for "relaxation." You're cycling and that's all that matters. I don't have a problem with runners, I only have a problem with runners who think cycling is stupid and can't be persuaded to try it, such as my cousin. Well, he's actually my lifelong and best friend, but his inexplicable hatred of bikes is the only thing about him that perplexes and bugs me. :mad2:


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

Soundtallica said:


> I definitely prefer cycling to running for all of the same reasons as people above (go faster, easier on body, women in spandex, cooler toys, etc.). I will add another reason, which is can go a lot further for the same workout for cycling, which lets me get to places where I can enjoy nature instead of being confined to the city.
> 
> Running just seems a LOT more boring to me. Additionally, I attempted to train myself to run better, and in the process found out that my body has no capacity for it. I just can't do it.  When I was in high school, I did two sports: cycling and basketball. I had good talent for both and I had the same level of passion for both, but I eventually ended up quitting basketball simply because I had to run more.  I still follow basketball though and occasionally play pickup games, and I still am an avid cyclist today.
> 
> I could care less if you have ugly wheels or cycle only for "relaxation." You're cycling and that's all that matters. I don't have a problem with runners, I only have a problem with runners who think cycling is stupid and can't be persuaded to try it, such as my cousin. Well, he's actually my lifelong and best friend, but his inexplicable hatred of bikes is the only thing about him that perplexes and bugs me. :mad2:


Well I am primarily a runner but will soon be switching to cycling for good. Knees with age is getting worse and worse. cycling is relaxing but as for total workout not as good.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Here we go again.............


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

When runners race, they go AS HARD AS THEY CAN. When cyclists race, they go AS HARD AS THEY CAN. 

I prefer cycling because I like it better. Your results may vary, and I don't care.


----------



## jiznake (Jan 24, 2012)

My 2 cents. 

They are both good activities with their own pros and cons. I find them both challenging in different ways.

Straight up cardio, I would say running is harder, doing them both as hard as I can my heart rate seems to be the limiting factor in running, I can get it to the top end of zone 3 and keep it there for 45 minutes no problem. To do that on a bike my quads would burn like hell at around the 5 minute mark and I doubt I would be able to keep that up for another 40 minutes. But I do run more now than I bike, so maybe my legs will eventually "catch up" to my cardio. With that, an hour of the same perceived effort of each, and I normally burn about 20-25% more calories running (per my polar watch). I would have guessed I would be a better cyclist than runner, I'm built more like a cyclist with large leg muscles.

Biking is way more fun than running, the enjoyment from running almost comes after the fact. During the run, it sucks, but afterward, the sense of accomplishment and spent feeling is kind of addictive. While biking you get that same sense of accomplishment while also cruising at 20+ mph. I really like doing both and alternating because they work your muscles differently, when I'm sore from running I have no problem biking, when I'm sore from biking I have no problem running.


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

jwk said:


> Yes my 08 CBR1000RR is one bad ass motorcycle and wicked fast, blow the doors off of car owners who think they are quick, but to compare that with running or cycling, it doesn't take much to drop a gear and twist the wrist.


This is the silliest thing I've read so far.

dUDE! YOU BeAT CARS ON YOUR mOtOrCYCLE!!1!

Well, I would definitley hope so. A literbike ought to outrun everything outside of other liter bikes on the road. Two wheels will always be faster than four.

Some cops are marathon runners though! You should see if your bike will outrun their Gold Standards!!


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

jiznake said:


> My 2 cents.
> 
> They are both good activities with their own pros and cons. I find them both challenging in different ways.
> 
> ...


Well after my last marathon coming up this May, I will be officially retiring from running competitively. As far as running seemingly not as fun as cycling, it really depends on what kind of runner you are. If you are a middle of the pack marathoner with no potential to get faster than yes I agree cycling is more fun. But if you are one of the top finishers like myself, then running and seeing improvements in time can be just as rewarding and fun. However, been dealing with a lot of injuries and sick of the beating my body is getting. I am looking forward to cycling and for the very same reasons people here like it I do related. Running yes by far is the fastest way to get in shape. cycling you can achieve good results but you have to ride 4 x longer.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

jwk said:


> Well after my last marathon coming up this May, I will be officially retiring from running competitively. As far as running seemingly not as fun as cycling, it really depends on what kind of runner you are. If you are a middle of the pack marathoner with no potential to get faster than yes I agree cycling is more fun. But if you are one of the top finishers like myself, then running and seeing improvements in time can be just as rewarding and fun. However, been dealing with a lot of injuries and sick of the beating my body is getting. I am looking forward to cycling and for the very same reasons people here like it I do related. Running yes by far is the fastest way to get in shape. cycling you can achieve good results but you have to ride 4 x longer.


And to add to this. Its hard to run carrying a set of Sram wheels. :thumbsup:


----------



## barnesr1 (Apr 19, 2012)

tihsepa-not nice. I was just trying to sell my bike. Instead of being rude you could have been helpful. Hope you get what you give.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I just came upon this posts today and I'm not gonna read all the replies but IMO this original posts must rank as one of the dumbest ones on this site.

Most of us ride because we're Cyclists. I'm not a golfer, a runner, a dart-player or a church-goer as those things don't interest me. Cycling does. I started racing 50 years ago this year (in 1962), don't race anymore but was out there yesterday doing what I do best - Intervals for two hours. Why? Because after riding, racing, training for 50 years I still can, still want to and don't need flashy-decaled wheels to motivate me.

What was the question again? More to the point, what was *your* point?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

jwk said:


> I am primarily a runner and compete in many marathons. For whatever reason running a 26.2 mile marathon is the "gold standard" more so than any other endurance sport.


Utter BS. Ever hear of that simple race Tour de France?
Try running a marathon every day for 3 weeks. Heck, try running a 1/2 marathon every day for three weeks.



> I always thought of cycling as a once a week activity to give my running muscles a rest


Then that's out of your own ignorance. Many riders ride every day or multiple times a week. Ever hear of the Tour de France? Echo Echo Echo 



> but for me running gets me in better shape much faster as I have to ride 4 miles to equal 1 mile of running.


Then you're not putting in enough effort. Ride harder!



> Moreover, almost every Dick, Jane and Tom can ride but not every cyclist can run because it is an activity that is much harder.


You have that backwards. More people can run than can ride a bike. There is more technicality to ride a bike, plain and simple. Running doesn't require shifting and braking.



jwk said:


> Well I am primarily a runner but will soon be switching to cycling for good. Knees with age is getting worse and worse.


And now for the Coup de grâce you give up running for cycling.... Welcome to the dark side young jedi.



> cycling is relaxing but as for total workout not as good


That's completely YOUR fault. You're riding too slow.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

10 pages in response to a troll?!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

jwk said:


> Well I am primarily a runner but will soon be switching to cycling for good. Knees with age is getting worse and worse. cycling is relaxing but as for total workout not as good.


I thought your superior technique made you invincible.

You should try some relaxing bike races and show how much of a gifted athlete you are.


----------



## darkdream (Feb 26, 2012)

I like both. I am a much better runner than a cyclist, but I have hit a wall in running. The only way to improve my times would be to gain significant muscle mass and even then it I would only improve my times probably another 20-30 seconds before reaching utmost limit. I can run a mile in 4:40 and can keep a 5:30 pace for three miles. Also I can run marathon distances without trouble.

Btw running is not essentially better than cycling if you are doing it as an aerobic exercise and not as an anaerobic, when you burn too many calories at low intensities you begin to losing muscle mass. Sprinting is hard on the knees and I feel it already despite being in my low 20s.

And as for cycling vs running.I find cycling harder than running. In running I can do 12 mph and slightly more for shorter distances, but attempting to do about 30 mph on a bike on flats for distance is much more strenuous. In running I never get the burning quads feeling, but from cycling I do.

Also cycling is more entertaining since you can carve up corners and other things to keep yourself constantly amused, while running is much more repetitive.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

OMG that bell is just too much. Yes, I know I'm feeding a troll.


----------



## Soundtallica (Sep 24, 2011)

jwk said:


> Well I am primarily a runner but will soon be switching to cycling for good. Knees with age is getting worse and worse. cycling is relaxing but as for total workout not as good.


Regarding your saying that cycling isn't as good of a workout, YOU'RE WRONG.  The only way it wouldn't be as good of a workout is if your cycle the same distances as you run or you don't put out a decent amount of wattage and cruise a lot. It's true that it's easier to relax on a bike as you can coast, but cycling can be every bit as good a workout as running if you don't coast too much and put down the same effort and wattage as you would running, and over a longer distance too. Climbing is also a good workout.

In other words, if you want more of a workout from your cycling you should ride faster and harder and for longer distances and do some more climbing. Although if you climb, those heavy ass S80s will feel like boat anchors. You basically aren't cycling correctly :thumbsup:


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

This explains it all.

Cycling Explained - YouTube


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

I find cycling to be the best workout I've ever experienced, because it is the only thing I can do for hours at a time, while exerting a lot of energy. I certainly couldn't run for an hour and a half (not even when I was a kid!), and when I tried running in my early 20's, I had to go at such a slow pace, even to run just a mile or two, that it was nowhere near the workout of riding on hilly terrain.


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

Running is a better workout, takes less time, is harder on the body, and is a more "useful" fitness, since I don't ride a bike to get me around the mall. But cycling is more fun, so that's why I do it more. https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I chose cycling after running a lot for several years because I got bored of running, I would spend 2 or 3 hours running and go nowhere! Instead if I spent 2 or 3 hours cycling I could actually visit other towns.


----------



## sdcrag (Jul 13, 2011)

I used to run a lot but I enjoy biking much more. I agree with you that running is much more difficult than cycling but that is probably the reason a lot of people choose it over running because it is much easier to get into. I know that when your body is used to running on a daily basis it can be very enjoyable but once you stop even just for a short while it becomes very difficult to get back into. Cycling is a great alternative because it still works your cardiovascular system hard but it isn't as punishing on your joints and cycling is also more fun for most people.

Steve

Intrepid Cycles - Handcycles and Recumbents


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

jwk said:


> ..... yes it true my CBR1000RR can go a heck of alot faster but it doesn't take any talent other than a twist of the wrist where in running, not every Joe can run fast and have the endurance regardless of economic status. To me, endurance sports is more meaningful than sports like motor racing which does not require much talent in the raw state.




Take your motorcycle to the track, and see if what you think is fast...is fast...and what you think takes "no talent" besides a twist of the wrist. Challenge yourself, instead of being "bored after 30 minutes" or "blowing the doors off of cars". Motorcycles on the track beat running or cycling, for thrills and excitement, and takes far more talent than you think if you are truly fast.

Otherwise, like ctechnow said, I prefer cycling to running because it's easier on the knees and I don't get shin splints. Running takes me forever to see something, lol. :blush2:

**


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Erion929 said:


> Take your motorcycle to the track, and see if what you think is fast...is fast...and what you think takes "no talent" besides a twist of the wrist. Challenge yourself, instead of being "bored after 30 minutes" or "blowing the doors off of cars". Motorcycles on the track beat running or cycling, for thrills and excitement, and takes far more talent than you think if you are truly fast.
> 
> Otherwise, like ctechnow said, I prefer cycling to running because it's easier on the knees and I don't get shin splints. Running takes me forever to see something, lol. :blush2:
> 
> **


Not sure how motorcycles got into a discussion of biking vs running...kind of weird. But I think I have a car that can blow his motorcycle off the road...though maybe not if he has the Suzuki GSX1300R, but it's a 79 chev camaro Z28 with a 383 Stroker cranking out 520 hp running low 11’s without the 125hp NOS PowerShot that's installed, fueled and ready to use in a "emergency", with the NOS we've calculated a low 10 second quarter and maybe a high 9 if I can get enough traction.

And people who don't understand the dynamics of racing would say schit like it takes no physical ability or mental ability or whatever to go around in a circle at 200mph plus. Tell that to those that do that stuff for a living and see what kind of reception you get.


----------



## desertgeezer (Aug 28, 2011)

Because we look like we're enjoying it when we are riding.


----------



## thebegginer (Apr 21, 2012)

My Answer to your question... Knee Pain... When i run it hurts so much, doesnt happens when i ride my bike...


----------



## pakman8u (May 12, 2010)

I think most of you guys are missing the point. You can actually get somewhere on bike that's worth going. not only that but you can get to multiple places. A ride from my house I can get 60 miles away and upon arrival I can enjoy the view. By running I can barely get 12 miles away and I know I wont be enjoying the tiring bobbing view of my head bouncing. 
In addition, I'm a senior in HS who has gone for state in CC (5k PR 16:26) and I'm easily happy to say that today is probably going to be my last day running in the foreseeable future despite that I was the 4th out of 500+ runners.
and to all those hard-core cyclist, don't worry I got 50 miles in after the run.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Erion929 said:


> Take your motorcycle to the track, and see if what you think is fast...is fast...and what you think takes "no talent" besides a twist of the wrist. Challenge yourself, instead of being "bored after 30 minutes" or "blowing the doors off of cars". Motorcycles on the track beat running or cycling, for thrills and excitement, and takes far more talent than you think if you are truly fast.
> 
> Otherwise, like ctechnow said, I prefer cycling to running because it's easier on the knees and I don't get shin splints. Running takes me forever to see something, lol. :blush2:
> 
> **


Whenever I spend a day at the track my legs are toast. Part of the reason I don't ride my cycle on the track anymore is that it hurts my bicycling training. Sometimes I'll ride the back roads on the cycle in a a spirited manner the day after a hard bike ride and I have to quit or slow down early. Repetitive days on a track with a motorcycle or all day riding the back roads takes a toll on you, unlike riding on the highway with your helmet strapped to the rear hook looking cool beating cars in straight line acceleration


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

nOOky said:


> Whenever I spend a day at the track my legs are toast. Part of the reason I don't ride my cycle on the track anymore is that it hurts my bicycling training. Sometimes I'll ride the back roads on the cycle in a a spirited manner the day after a hard bike ride and I have to quit or slow down early. Repetitive days on a track with a motorcycle or all day riding the back roads takes a toll on you, unlike riding on the highway with your helmet strapped to the rear hook looking cool beating cars in straight line acceleration


Exactly right. 

I know a couple of MC racers and they all tell me how exhausting it is to track race. Just watch the sport on TV sometime and then tell yourself if that doesn't look tiring. Even oval track racing in a car takes it's toll. It's not like your driving your Chev Malibu around a cloverleaf interchange on a freeway. Read this and learn something for a change: Bestwick: NASCAR drivers are athletes - NBC Sports specials- NBC Sports Not intended for you Nooky, you already know.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

I don't know if it has been said before (I'm still ROTFLMAO after the first page) but anyways...

Running is a vestigial activity from when we had to escape from superior predators. Now we are at the top of the food chain. You don't need to run after a cow or run away from a sabretooth or a bear (unless you live in some parts of Canada, Alaska, Kenya, you get the idea).

For those that think that driving a car is no physical activity, think about Formula 1.

"Driver fitness

Formula One drivers are some of the most highly conditioned athletes on earth, their bodies specifically adapted to the very exacting requirements of top-flight single-seater motor racing.

All drivers who enter Formula One need to undergo a period of conditioning to the physical demands of the sport: no other race series on earth requires so much of its drivers in terms of stamina and endurance. The vast loadings that Formula One cars are capable of creating, anything up to a sustained 3.5 g of cornering force, for example, means drivers have to be enormously strong to be able to last for full race distances. The extreme heat found in a Formula One cockpit, especially at the hotter rounds of the championship, also puts vast strain on the body: drivers can sweat off anything up to 3kg of their body weight during the course of a race.

Physical endurance is created through intensive cardio-vascular training: usually running or swimming, although some drivers prefer cycling or even roller-blading! But the unusual loadings experienced by neck and chest muscles cannot be easily replicated by conventional gym equipment, so many drivers use specially designed 'rigs' that enable them to specifically develop the muscles they will need to withstand cornering forces. Strength here is especially important, as the neck must support the weight of both the driver's head and helmet under these intense loadings. Powerful arm muscles are also required to enable the car to be controlled during longer races.

In terms of nutrition, most F1 drivers control their diets in much the same way as track and field athletes, carefully regulating the amount of carbohydrate and protein they absorb. During race weekends most drivers will be seen eating pasta or other carbohydrate-rich foods to provide energy and give the all-important stamina for the race itself. It is also vitally important that drivers take in large amounts of water before the race, even if they do not feel thirsty. Failure to do so could bring on dehydration through sweating - not surprising given that the physical endurance required to drive a Formula One race is not dissimilar to that required to run a marathon."

http://www.formula1.com/inside_f1/understanding_the_sport/5298.html

As others said, if you don't get as tired on a bike, is because you're not trying hard enough.


----------



## xrodolfox (Apr 7, 2012)

I run when I want to get fit. 

But I hate running. I go slow. It can really hurt. It isn't fun. 

I *love* swimming. It is fun. My perceived feel is FAST (I am a fast swimmer, even if my overall speed is slow compared to running). It rarely hurts. I love to swim.

I am a new convert to cycling, and I LOVE it. (Almost as much as swimming.)

I love going fast. Going fast under your own power is incredible. I love that I get to workout my swimmer lungs. In running, it is always my legs that limit me. Not so on the bike. My legs and lungs give away simultaneously. I love the machine aspect of cycling. I love it. 

Measuring the sport on the basis of "workout" is pretty shallow. 

I do sport because it is fun. And very few things can compete with cycling in that category.


----------



## Furbal (Apr 22, 2012)

Compartment syndrome in both legs. Standing , walking, jogging, trigger it and cycling doesn't. So cycling it is.

First post! Hello everyone.


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 23, 2011)

"Now swimming is hard and why I don't do tri's. "

Well, there you go. Swimming is the easiest of the three sports for me. It's all about your own physiology and what your body prefers. But I also prefer cycling over running, it's way more fun.


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Ridin'Sorra said:


> .You don't need to run after a cow .....


Somebody forgot to tell me this. (You'd be amazed how fast and agile cows are- running after some cows is what made me realize just how pathetically out-of-shape I had become)



Kernyl said:


> Well, there you go. Swimming is the easiest of the three sports for me. It's all about your own physiology and what your body prefers. But I also prefer cycling over running, it's way more fun.


I find swimming pretty easy too- and I'm pretty good at it....but it's [imitating foghorn]BORrrrrINGGgggg. (I can flop around in the pool forever and get lost in thought....but after swimming a lap or two, I've had enough of that). 

To me, that's the hardest thing about excercise/sport.....boredom. Cycling is about the thing I can do for an hour or two and not get bored with.


----------



## Lawfarm (Jun 4, 2010)

Running is boring. Biking, you move more, see more, and experience more. There's the interface of man and machine...

And there's a lot more gear to buy, for bikers. Gear. (Insert cave man grunts here).


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

SolitaryRider said:


> (You'd be amazed how fast and agile cows are- running after some cows is what made me realize just how pathetically out-of-shape I had become)



That's why we humans started to use sheperd dogs, ya know?

Next time, let the dog and the horse do the running... 

Another benefit of bikes is running away faster from predators/menaces if you're into the wild side of things. It can also be used as a shield... try that with a running shoe!!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Lawfarm said:


> Running is boring. Biking, you move more, see more, and experience more. There's the interface of man and machine...
> 
> And there's a lot more gear to buy, for bikers. Gear. (Insert cave man grunts here).


More gear to buy initially to ride a bike...true, perhaps, unless you buy $500 or less bikes. But with running shoes, they only last 300 to 500 miles tops and they'll cost you $150 for a pair, so in the mileage it takes for the average bicycle tires to wear out, say 3,000 miles, you would have had to replace at least 6 pair of shoes at a cost of at the very least $900. I use to go through 2 to 3 sets of shoes in a year.


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Ridin'Sorra said:


> . It can also be used as a shield... try that with a running shoe!!


That's another positive for bikes...they don't smell! I'd imagine that moist [EDIT: That was a typo...meant MOST] running shoes could stop Godzilla in his tracks.....


----------



## xrodolfox (Apr 7, 2012)

SolitaryRider said:


> I find swimming pretty easy too- and I'm pretty good at it....but it's [imitating foghorn]BORrrrrINGGgggg. (I can flop around in the pool forever and get lost in thought....but after swimming a lap or two, I've had enough of that).


You must be doing it wrong.


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

xrodolfox said:


> You must be doing it wrong.


After getting my own pool, I finally figured swimming out- I think I'm doing it right, 'cause I'm fast...and it's not that hard.....but no matter how ya slice it, just going back and forth in a small confined area....is boring. (Although I love the water- always have....even used to make my living on it...)


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

SolitaryRider said:


> Somebody forgot to tell me this. (You'd be amazed how fast and agile cows are- running after some cows is what made me realize just how pathetically out-of-shape I had become)
> .



Man, I can't remember the last time I even SAW a cow 

**


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Erion929 said:


> Man, I can't remember the last time I even SAW a cow
> 
> **


I see a lot of them. I also live in Nebraska.


----------



## erik1245 (Jan 6, 2012)

SolitaryRider said:


> To me, that's the hardest thing about excercise/sport.....boredom. Cycling is about the thing I can do for an hour or two and not get bored with.


Then you've obviously never done a flat race on a 6-mile loop for lap after lap after lap.  We had one of those races a few weeks ago.... The weather was perfect, and we were stuck racing on a 6-mile oval loop with 100 feet of climbing per lap. My cat did 6 laps, the cat above us did 8, and the cat above them did 12. We all agreed that the hardest part of the course was the boredom.


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 23, 2011)

xrodolfox said:


> You must be doing it wrong.


I agree. And fast compared to who? Have you ever done any competitive swimming? Do a real team workout and you won't be thinking about too much except when is this interval set over so I can catch my breath. Bobbing around in your own backyard pool doesn't count.


----------



## outcast2 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have little certiladge in my knees and have osteoarthritis in my knees and have patella displacia in my knees....yes all three in both knees........any more questions? 

running=6 feet
cycling=40 miles

jim


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

I do not enjoy running ... because you still have to run down a hill ...


----------



## xrodolfox (Apr 7, 2012)

SolitaryRider said:


> After getting my own pool, I finally figured swimming out- I think I'm doing it right, 'cause I'm fast...and it's not that hard.....but no matter how ya slice it, just going back and forth in a small confined area....is boring. (Although I love the water- always have....even used to make my living on it...)


I'll say it again:
You are doing it wrong. 



Kernyl said:


> I agree. And fast compared to who? Have you ever done any competitive swimming? Do a real team workout and you won't be thinking about too much except when is this interval set over so I can catch my breath. Bobbing around in your own backyard pool doesn't count.


Ditto.

To be clear: I'm not saying that swimming > cycling. Cycling is awesome. 

I'm just saying that clearly, *SolitaryRider* swims wrong.


----------



## jayteepee (Jun 11, 2011)

I had to skip to the last post just to see how long the inanity went on for. Oy!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

SolitaryRider said:


> After getting my own pool, I finally figured swimming out- I think I'm doing it right, 'cause I'm fast...and it's not that hard.....but no matter how ya slice it, just going back and forth in a small confined area....is boring. (Although I love the water- always have....even used to make my living on it...)


Move to the ocean, while you can't go anywhere but at least you can swim in large waves, get taken out to sea by a riptide, (riptides are not all that scary but people panic and then it becomes scary and maybe even life threatening), and then maybe run into a shark you could have race against...but shark attacks are about as rare as being struck by lightening. Then after being told about the fear of shark attacks, you out swimming one day and suddenly you feel something rub against your leg and you scream bloody murder...it was nothing but seaweed.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Why don't more cyclists choose couch reclining over cycling? Afterall it's safer... cheaper... you can enjoy it with friends... it's easier, hell no suffering at all..


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Why don't more cyclists choose couch reclining over cycling? Afterall it's safer... cheaper... you can enjoy it with friends... it's easier, hell no suffering at all..


What if a meteor strikes your house and kills you while your reclining on the couch? The way I see it is that a meteor strike would be far less worrisome for a moving target, thus I cycle to prevent meteor strikes. Or, you could just smoke pot till your completely vacant then you can laugh and eat and never have to suffer for any reason.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Why don't more cyclists choose couch reclining over cycling? Afterall it's safer... cheaper... you can enjoy it with friends... it's easier, hell no suffering at all..


Not really...
Being a coach potato shortens your life expectancy by as much as 9 years. Basically, when your don't workout regularly, your cells tend to age faster (not to mention the extra weight that seems to stick to you more). Not exercising is also a great way to increase your stress level while decreasing your energy level. Not exercising even helps you not fall asleep at night. So if you want to shorten your life expectancy, be tired all the time and feel tense -- not exercising might be right for you.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Good point on the meteor Froze... We should all be in perpetual motion.. decrease the chance of impact even more.. 

TLG... but you could watch reruns of Jersey Shore! That is so worth 9 years right?

J/k... that alternative would likely kill any of us in less time.


----------



## eddymerckxwannabe (Aug 17, 2007)

you cover more ground in less time!


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

froze said:


> What if a meteor strikes your house and kills you while your reclining on the couch? The way I see it is that a meteor strike would be far less worrisome for a moving target, thus I cycle to prevent meteor strikes. Or, you could just smoke pot till your completely vacant then you can laugh and eat and never have to suffer for any reason.


I dunno about that. The Earth is spinning at somewhere around 1,000 mph on the surface. I would think that an indiscriminate meteor has just as good a chance as striking you while you are riding, in fact you might propel yourself right into it's path!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

nOOky said:


> I dunno about that. The Earth is spinning at somewhere around 1,000 mph on the surface. I would think that an indiscriminate meteor has just as good a chance as striking you while you are riding, in fact you might propel yourself right into it's path!


Maybe, but if you saw it coming at you in your path you could simply slam on your brakes and let it strike the ground in front of you, or pedal like your life depends on and it will strike behind you. Unless it's really an alien spaceship chasing you, then you don't stand a chance.


----------



## mmlee (Apr 15, 2012)

Flat feet + bad knees and shoulders (from Aikido) = Cycling


----------



## 1793red (Feb 7, 2011)

Cant comprehend the idea of cycling, but sure can make a popular thread! Chapeau jwk!


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

froze said:


> Move to the ocean, while you can't go anywhere but at least you can swim in large waves, get taken out to sea by a riptide, (riptides are not all that scary but people panic and then it becomes scary and maybe even life threatening), and then maybe run into a shark you could have race against...but shark attacks are about as rare as being struck by lightening. Then after being told about the fear of shark attacks, you out swimming one day and suddenly you feel something rub against your leg and you scream bloody murder...it was nothing but seaweed.


Oh, I do miss the ocean! I had my own clamboat at the age of 17..... The water was about the only good thing about the NYC metropolitan area....but you really couldn't even enjoy that, between the crowds and the politicians......... You ain't lived till you've body-surfed in the waves of Fire Island [the "straight" parts] on a breezy, hot July day!

Funny you should mention the shark thing. When I was about 12, I went out to Montauk Point with my Aunt and Uncle. This was right around the time that the movie "Jaws" had come out. I'm in the surf with my cousin, and suddenly he yells "SHARKkkk!!!!!!" -I see this big thing in the water, and go RUNNING to shore, screaming like a girl! I look back and see my cousin rolling on the ground laughing- It was just a big sheet of plastic that he found, and used to his advantage! Ah, memories! 




tlg said:


> Not really...
> Being a coach potato shortens your life expectancy by as much as 9 years. Basically, when your don't workout regularly, your cells tend to age faster (not to mention the extra weight that seems to stick to you more). Not exercising is also a great way to increase your stress level while decreasing your energy level. Not exercising even helps you not fall asleep at night. So if you want to shorten your life expectancy, be tired all the time and feel tense -- not exercising might be right for you.


Ain't THAT the truth! You just described my sister, perfectly! (Well, you left out the hypochondria and pathological lying....)


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

mmlee said:


> Flat feet + bad knees and shoulders (from Aikido) = Cycling


Another Aikido person, nice to finally meet one here. I had a shoulder that was dislocated in a bike accident when I was 22 or so, but it healed ok with minor problems, but after 35 plus years of Aikido it finally failed in the end of 2010 and they had to do some minor repairs to bring it back up to par. It feels great now, but the doc advised me to stop doing the Aikido workouts. Did you notice my handle? 

And I also have flat feet but they never bothered me running, and my knees these days don't like to run anymore either. 

Sounds like we're genetically related!


----------



## mmlee (Apr 15, 2012)

froze said:


> Another Aikido person, nice to finally meet one here. I had a shoulder that was dislocated in a bike accident when I was 22 or so, but it healed ok with minor problems, but after 35 plus years of Aikido it finally failed in the end of 2010 and they had to do some minor repairs to bring it back up to par. It feels great now, but the doc advised me to stop doing the Aikido workouts. Did you notice my handle?
> 
> And I also have flat feet but they never bothered me running, and my knees these days don't like to run anymore either.
> 
> Sounds like we're genetically related!


I dislocated my shoulder and hurt it bad at various other times from doing way too many uke with beginners. There was a time when I couldn't raise my left arm above my shoulder without serious pain. Also had knee surgery. I only studied for about 10 years before my body just couldn't take the sitting and pounding anymore. Tried Kendo but that wasn't any easier on my body or as enjoyable. As I'm approaching 50 my body is very content with cycling.

Take Care


----------



## ronr2004 (Nov 22, 2011)

I've been running since 1975 and biking without training wheels since 1964. I'm was never a pro at either but I've run a 25.25min 5 miler and 4:20 indoor mile. As for biking: 45 miles in 2hours on a steel bike and a 3 week tour of the UK. Whatever- really. My understanding is that its takes many-many more hours of riding to be a competitive cyclist than competitive runner- like 10 hours a week compared to 30 on average. Which is great if you like cycling. I prefer running but its much-much harder on the body. Of course bikers have more accidents but that's off topic.


----------



## ronr2004 (Nov 22, 2011)

Did anyone mention that cycle training cost more and is more and far more limited. 

My cost analysis: Running $800 a year including new clothes here in there. Cycling $3000 a year w/ clothes and a new bike every 3 to 4 years. 

Annoying: Cycling involves more technology - and the obvious need for a mechanical object. 

Limitations: - Can't cycle in a snow storm or airport. Both of which I've done many times over 35 years of running. Convenience- I think suitcase as opposed to check-in.


----------



## MC357 (Oct 25, 2011)

I used to do a lot of running, about 6 miles 4 or 5 times a week. Now i road/mtb and always try to get at least a 20 mile ride in with elevation climb of about 2000ft while road biking, 5000 while mtbing. Both are great but i got bored of running alone so i got into biking because some friends of mine go all the time.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

ronr2004 said:


> Limitations: - Can't cycle in a snow storm .


This guy never got the memo about riding in a snow storm. Seriously, apart from a hurricane or tornado, I can't get to the idea if why you can't ride in any condition. By the time it becomes dangerous for the bike, so it is for running.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Ridin'Sorra said:


> This guy never got the memo about riding in a snow storm.


More memo fails...


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

ronr2004 said:


> Did anyone mention that cycle training cost more and is more and far more limited.
> 
> My cost analysis: Running $800 a year including new clothes here in there. Cycling $3000 a year w/ clothes and a new bike every 3 to 4 years.
> 
> ...


I did mention that running sucks?
If you dont like cycling........ Get out. There problem solved. 

I am convinced that the OP is a troll anyway.


----------



## PatrickVeg (Jul 24, 2011)

I was a pretty active half-marathon runner until a couple of years ago when I hurt my back. After 6 mod of pt... therapist & doc suggested I give up running. I had already been cycling on a hybrid with no pain impact... but then I got a Trek Madone 4.7 - and I'm hooked. I must admit - I do NOT like biking in the cold... sub 60 (I'm a tropical wimp) is too cold for me. 

But if my back hadn't been a problem - I probably wouldn't have evolved beyond occasional rider.


----------



## seemana (Jul 1, 2009)

I like both. For those who say road running is boring (and I agree, it certainly can be), you should try running some singletrack. Way more engaging and scenic.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

seemana said:


> I like both. For those who say road running is boring (and I agree, it certainly can be), you should try running some singletrack. Way more engaging and scenic.


We cyclists have a non boring alternative to that... it's called Mountain Biking. Kind of same stuff... there are even people who mountain bike like doing parkour, jumping off from rocks, cliffs and stuff.

Too hardcore? What about cyclocross?


----------



## seemana (Jul 1, 2009)

Ridin'Sorra said:


> We cyclists have a non boring alternative to that... it's called Mountain Biking. Kind of same stuff... there are even people who mountain bike like doing parkour, jumping off from rocks, cliffs and stuff.
> 
> Too hardcore? What about cyclocross?



Agreed...we cyclists do mountain bike...myself included. I've found some of my favorite singletrack to run that way.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

ronr2004 said:


> Annoying: Cycling involves more technology - and the obvious need for a mechanical object.


If you think of a bicycle as a mechanical object, let alone an _annoying one,_ you may be a triathlete, but I doubt you are a cyclist. :nonod:

Bicycles are beautiful, even the ugly ones.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

qatarbhoy said:


> If you think of a bicycle as a mechanical object, let alone an _annoying one,_ you may be a triathlete, but I doubt you are a cyclist. :nonod:
> 
> Bicycles are beautiful, even the ugly ones.


Does one have to be a triathlete to own a tankini?
I want one with three nipples printed on the front.



And maybe one on the back too. :aureola:


----------



## ronr2004 (Nov 22, 2011)

*tankini.*

Seriously only chicks and fat guys should be allowed to wear tankinis - 

However there are a several unlesses: 1) Transgender folks and/or cross-dressers. 2) Napoleon -ironic- types. 3) Clueless white trash - very cool in this case. 4) The guy who wins the triathlon.


----------



## abrams966 (Apr 25, 2012)

For me personally, I HATE running with a passion. I find running cramps my back whereas cycling feels great. I have never been a good runner by any means so I am biased towards cycling.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

ronr2004 said:


> Did anyone mention that cycle training cost more and is more and far more limited.
> 
> My cost analysis: Running $800 a year including new clothes here in there. Cycling $3000 a year w/ clothes and a new bike every 3 to 4 years.
> 
> ...


You don't need to buy a bike every 3 to 4 years, most bikes will last far far longer then that. Case in point, I have a 84 Trek I bought new in 84 it has well over 150,000 miles on it and it still works just fine. The people that buy bikes every 3 to 4 year isn't because the bike wore out, they just want something better, and or different. 

So there is no way that cycling cost $3,000 a year, not even remotely close, at the most I spend in a year is maybe $200; I spend about $50 on tires, $20 on tubes, $3 on flat patches, $50 at the most on clothing replacement and that's about it. If a person doesn't know how to do their own tuneups they may have to take the bike to a LBS and be charged $75 for the service plus any parts if needed, and the most commonly replaced part at tune up time is cables and chains and their cheap, so you walk out of the LBS at about $125 to $150. Occasionally every 3 years or so I may have to replace a chain but their under $25. But with running, if you run a lot like I use to, you'll replace 2 to 3 pairs of shoes in a season at about $150 a pop with today's prices, just in shoes alone you exceeded the cost of cycling! plus running clothes, plus gas to drive somewhere to where you go running. Mechanically most bikes have very few problems that won't pop up for at least 8 to 10 years and probably a lot longer.

Most joggers I know DO NOT run in the snow or even rain, just as most cyclists that I know don't ride in the snow, that argument was silly. Most runners I know have tread mills at home to run on when the weather is foul, just as most cyclists use trainers when the weather is foul. By the way, I live in Fort Wayne IN, we get snow, I've seen hardcore cyclists riding their bikes on snow covered streets, I wouldn't do it because I hate the cold, but there are those who do just as I'm sure there are hardcore runners running in the snow, but the rarity of seeing someone running or cycling in the snow is extreme.


----------



## smisa27 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow! You have very nice bikes. Both the motor and the feet powered one. My reason why I choose biking over running is because I don't have to constantly keep my feet moving as opposed to running. I can cruise and let the wind flow through my hair as a break.


----------



## ptrpan (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi All,

It seems that I ended up in the right thread since most of you seems to be runners and cyclists.

I am about to get a new road bike and I was thinking about getting a nice GPS/heart rate monitor for it. I quickly learned that there are a lot of options out there for cycling computers, and got quickly confused!
However, I am also a runner and I bumped by accident on the Garmin Forerunner 310XT. I was wondering if any of you guys have been using it, and in which case, if you have good things to say about it.
Since I don't typically run insanely long distances, I don't necessarily need a GPS for for runs, but since the Forerunner 310XT seems to be very versatile I thought that it might be a good option.

Let me know what you think, and if there are different options out there!

Thanks for your help and time


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

Erion929 said:


> Take your motorcycle to the track, and see if what you think is fast...is fast...and what you think takes "no talent" besides a twist of the wrist. Challenge yourself, instead of being "bored after 30 minutes" or "blowing the doors off of cars". Motorcycles on the track beat running or cycling, for thrills and excitement, and takes far more talent than you think if you are truly fast.


After many track days from 2008 to 2011 I finally got tired of them and quite frankly, uninspired. Maybe if I chose to club race it would be different, but that's an endless money pit that shames the financial pitfalls of cycling. I am happier and healthier on my Cannondale while my GSX-R1000 sits in the garage collecting dust...


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Bicycling feels GOOD. Running?...is somewhere between having a tooth pulled and rotting in a coffin.....


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

since this moronic thread is still going...


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I use to have running socks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

> More gear to buy initially to ride a bike...true, perhaps, unless you buy $500 or less bikes. But with running shoes, they only last 300 to 500 miles tops and they'll cost you $150 for a pair, so in the mileage it takes for the average bicycle tires to wear out, say 3,000 miles, you would have had to replace at least 6 pair of shoes at a cost of at the very least $900. I use to go through 2 to 3 sets of shoes in a year.


$150 shoes after just 300mi is insane -- that's $150/month running 60 mi/wk. Back when I used to run I typically would get $75 shoes (ordered the same pair I like online repeatedly) about every 1000 miles -- a full factor of 7 less cost than what you're talking about. I'd also keep more than one pair at a time and rotate them, as they tend to last slightly longer one average that way.

If you consider 4 miles cycling equivalent to 1 mile running, I expect cycling upkeep to cost more than that when everything is added up -- tubes, tires, bar tape, cables and housings, chains, cassettes. That said I've spent vastly more replacing things like whees, tires, handelbars, racks and fenders, shift levers etc prematurely due to crashes than as a reslt of wear and tear. It's hard to crash while running.

I agree cycling is more fun but it would be hard to make a case for it being cheaper hobby to maintain.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

PhotonFreak said:


> $150 shoes after just 300mi is insane -- that's $150/month running 60 mi/wk. Back when I used to run I typically would get $75 shoes (ordered the same pair I like online repeatedly) about every 1000 miles -- a full factor of 7 less cost than what you're talking about. I'd also keep more than one pair at a time and rotate them, as they tend to last slightly longer one average that way.
> 
> If you consider 4 miles cycling equivalent to 1 mile running, I expect cycling upkeep to cost more than that when everything is added up -- tubes, tires, bar tape, cables and housings, chains, cassettes. That said I've spent vastly more replacing things like whees, tires, handelbars, racks and fenders, shift levers etc prematurely due to crashes than as a reslt of wear and tear. It's hard to crash while running.
> 
> I agree cycling is more fun but it would be hard to make a case for it being cheaper hobby to maintain.


I use to run back in the 70's and 80's and shoes were cheaper, but I know plenty of runners today and they typically spend between $120 to $140 for shoes. When I use to run a pair of shoes would last about 3 months, not sure how miles that was but I tried to put in about 4 to 5 miles every other day, with a 8 to 12 mile run on a weekend day. Personally I thought the shoes I use to wear were better then todays as far as the thickness of the soles, but where my shoes had issues back then was the cushioning would break down, I think todays cushioning is better.

Some of the repair/replace items you mention are not done as frequently as you made them out to sound. For example, I patch tubes, I don't replace a tube just because it got a leak, so tubes can last through 3 sets of tires. 

Handlebars? Really? I have a bike that has over 150,000 miles and about 50,000 of those miles was racing and training for a races, and only replaced the bars once in 29 years, maybe if I had carbon fiber bars they may have needed more frequent replacement. And bar tape lasts a long time too unless you scruff them, I think I only replaced bar tape on that 29 year old bike maybe 4 or 5 times tops, and bar tape is cheap.

Wheels should last at least 30,000 miles if their a quality wheel. 

Racks and fenders should rarely if ever need to be replaced.

Shift levers, I have the original shift levers on all of my bikes.

Some cycling like MTB riding off road, Cross racing are indeed hard on bikes, and parts replacement will be high, but you should know that going into it.

It sounds like you're hard on your bikes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

froze said:


> I use to run back in the 70's and 80's and shoes were cheaper, but I know plenty of runners today and they typically spend between $120 to $140 for shoes. When I use to run a pair of shoes would last about 3 months, not sure how miles that was but I tried to put in about 4 to 5 miles every other day, with a 8 to 12 mile run on a weekend day. Personally I thought the shoes I use to wear were better then todays as far as the thickness of the soles, but where my shoes had issues back then was the cushioning would break down, I think todays cushioning is better.
> 
> Some of the repair/replace items you mention are not done as frequently as you made them out to sound. For example, I patch tubes, I don't replace a tube just because it got a leak, so tubes can last through 3 sets of tires.
> 
> ...


The handlebars / levers/ front wheel /front tire got thrashed in a crash not as normal wear and tear.


Most of the other things I've change out (tape, chain/cassettes/etc. ) have been on commuter bikes often locked outside, even with regular cleaning/lubing that will result in quicker wear compared to a bike that is garaged except when ridden. My commuter is cheaper components than what's on my nice road bike but those things still add up. 

My point was that potenitally expensive crashes are a lot more likely cycling, and that must be considered as part of the "cost to play".


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

jwk said:


> I never said runners would be great cyclists. They are two different sports and as I said in another reply, top runner in the world could not be top cyclist and vise versa. However, I will say running is much harder on the body. I can ride a century and still run afterwards where after a full marathon, there is no way I could bike.


We had someone take up competitive cycling who was a former world class 4000 meter guy, who had to quit competitive running because of some mysterious and undiagnosable problem with heel strike pain.

He was so aerobically fit, he was pretty much instantly competitive in Cat 5/4. And no pain while on the bike

Problem was--he had not built up his fitness on a bike and didn't have the hours of riding to improve his bike handling skills. Big, tall and geeky....

After three serious crashes in races, he hung it up and only cycled for fun...

When they have tested for aerobic fitness, typically Nordic ski racers and competitive cyclists test higher than runners. OTOH, Lance Armstrong said running the NYC marathon was the hardest sporting event he has taken part in.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

Bill2 said:


> Because I can coast down hills.


I can't.....is my bike broken

Seriously though, running long term is not good for your body in comparison to cycling, which is a very low impact sport. Plus its way, way more fun!

Also if your knees bother you cycling, you have a fit issue somewhere. Trace it down.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

PhotonFreak said:


> $150 shoes after just 300mi is insane -- that's $150/month running 60 mi/wk. Back when I used to run I typically would get $75 shoes (ordered the same pair I like online repeatedly) about every 1000 miles -- a full factor of 7 less cost than what you're talking about. I'd also keep more than one pair at a time and rotate them, as they tend to last slightly longer one average that way.
> 
> If you consider 4 miles cycling equivalent to 1 mile running, I expect cycling upkeep to cost more than that when everything is added up -- tubes, tires, bar tape, cables and housings, chains, cassettes. That said I've spent vastly more replacing things like whees, tires, handelbars, racks and fenders, shift levers etc prematurely due to crashes than as a reslt of wear and tear. It's hard to crash while running.
> 
> I agree cycling is more fun but it would be hard to make a case for it being cheaper hobby to maintain.


For wear and tear for 7k miles this last year this is what I spent 

Tires 105.00
Bearings 10.00
Grease 10.00
Chains 40.00
Tubes 25.00

190.00 total for 7k miles (or 1,750 miles running) I don't think is bad at all. 

I did spend more than that, but that was all for things I wanted, not needed


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

paredown said:


> We had someone take up competitive cycling who was a former world class 4000 meter guy, who had to quit competitive running because of some mysterious and undiagnosable problem with heel strike pain.
> 
> He was so aerobically fit, he was pretty much instantly competitive in Cat 5/4. And no pain while on the bike
> 
> ...


I bike alot, and I just ran a charity 5 mile race. aerobically I was fine, but my calf muscles didn't like me, neither did my knees the next week running the mill at work. Running is soooo much less fun and I didn't feel any better off fitness wise after running than cycling.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Running is slow and boring. I hate it. My joints can't take much more than 4 miles either. To each his own I guess.


----------



## stevepeter83 (Apr 8, 2012)

For me is a clear reason. WIth the same amount of time you burn more calories, go longer distance and see more things. Obviously you pay more though with cycling but it's all worth it.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

PhotonFreak said:


> My point was that potenitally expensive crashes are a lot more likely cycling, and that must be considered as part of the "cost to play".


I understand, crashes can turn into a major financial problem, but so can driving a car, especially for me since most of my cars are classics. Any hobby can be expensive, I bought a fairly nice 35mm camera and about 4 years later my wife dropped it on the floor busting the lens which ended up costing $350 used! Having certain hobbies will have certain financial risks that's for sure. I've only had one crash that cost me my bike, but the person that hit me insurance paid for a new bike; the only other wreck I had that damaged anything bent a front wheel which was fairly cheap to replace. 

Potential for crashes on a bike costing some money is something you and I have to be careful about that's for sure. That's why I don't subscribe to paying $1000 or more on a set of wheels! I can find wheels that weigh within 150 to 250 grams per wheel set for half that, and I'm perfectly happy with those. I don't have unlimited income either, I have other things I need to put my money towards so I can retire and be able to have a decent income if I chose not to work. It's all about a person's priorities.


----------



## curtw (Mar 27, 2004)

jwk said:


> My CBR gets boring pretty quickly.


Take those training wheels off.


----------



## Doo09 (Apr 28, 2012)

stevepeter83 said:


> For me is a clear reason. WIth the same amount of time you burn more calories, go longer distance and see more things. Obviously you pay more though with cycling but it's all worth it.


I think for the same amount of time - running burns WAY more calories and is more of a workout. It just started to be too hard on my joints. I enjoy cycling, but miss running some times.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

iheartbenben said:


> Fixed. No, broken.



To keep things in perspective (Regarding this thread)  .


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

Doo09 said:


> I think for the same amount of time - running burns WAY more calories and is more of a workout. It just started to be too hard on my joints. I enjoy cycling, but miss running some times.


Ironically I stopped running and started cycling seriosuly after I got injured in a bike crash (commuting) -- heel bruise prevented me from running but I could pedal pain free so I started going on longer bike rides to keep up my fitness. 

Back where I used to live in Southern California was an ideal place for running -- I lived at the top of 800' hill right at the beginning of a network of hilly fire roads. In as little as 40 minutes I could easily hammer out a set of steep hill-repeats, including warmup, cooldown, and pre- and post-stretching right from home. If I wanted a long luxurious run, I could run to the beach via a fire road and golf courses (typically around dusk), run parallel to the beach for a while, and then close with an all-out hill-climb after sunset on a well-lit paved road. -- soft but even running surfaces on the way down (dirt, grass) to minimize joint pounding and hard fast surfaces on the way up.

I moved to Tucson a couple years ago and kept up running but got really bored with it. Everything within ~8mi of my apartment is pancake flat, there's no beaches, golf courses, or hilly fire runs at my doorstep to mix things up. Going on runs from home just plain sucks as far as scenery and terrain. 

About the only time I go on runs is during monsoon season when it's raining like crazy -- road cycling on roads w/ 3" of standing water covering the entire road surface in high winds is just a bad idea, but _running_ on those roads is a blast and a great way to beat the heat 

OTOH where i live now has lots of great road cycling routes and ~8-10mi flat ride to more interesting (read: not flat) terrain is a reasonable warmup length for cycling. But I do usually spend a LOT more time to feel like I'm getting the same workout as compared to running.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

My reason is quite simple. I hate running.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

ronr2004 said:


> Limitations: - Can't cycle in a snow storm or airport. Both of which I've done many times over 35 years of running. Convenience- I think suitcase as opposed to check-in.


I biked all winter, snowstorms and all, with studded tires. Talk about a work out....


----------



## jeeqoub (Apr 30, 2012)

for me its just more fun


----------



## gmhut (Apr 3, 2012)

*Running beats the bajesus outaya*

I'm not exactly a super athlete but I did play football in high-school and quickly learned how much I hate running. I actually tore a groin muscle, just from running a mile in practice one season. Running always causes pain on that same side, even before the injury. I've tried to get into jogging over the years, but I just didn't have the stamina to run more than 5-10 minutes without feeling like one side was getting hit with a sledge hammer. I've always enjoyed biking because you can really push yourself if you want (or not) without all the impact force to joints. I recently decided to get into it more and bought a decent road bike that allows more speed than what my hybrid can do, if I feel the need for it. The bike came with an initial fitting. After some measurements, the fitter (used to be a PT) asked if I ever had pain from running on the side I always do. I didn't mention it to him before hand. I asked why, and he told me one leg was quite a bit shorter, which meant the hip and side in general on the longer leg gets hammered every time that foot comes down. 

He said most people's legs are different lengths, but the amount of difference I have for my height is bumping up against the abnormal range. He said that made it hard to do an optimal fitting. He also said he finds himself waiting in line sometimes in a crowd picking out all the folks with slight abnormalities that he can see are seriously effecting their posture, gate, etc. Given that, I'm guessing there are many people with something or other about the skeletal structure that's a bit out of kilter and makes running their last choice of aerobics over less jarring options, even if they aren't aware of the possible physical reasons (like I wasn't until literally yesterday when I got my first-ever bike fitting).


----------



## Lije Baley (Jun 8, 2012)

jwk said:


> I do think cycling is cooler if you own nice wheels, frames, etc,,,but as far as competition goes a person who can run a marathon in under 3 hours will be more respected than a cyclist. At least where I am from, marathons are much more respected than cycling and there are no bike races and the few that are, very few spectators show up. Running is so much harder than cycling and the majority of runners are limited by the fact to run fast it takes genetics, lots of training, dedication. Cycling takes just as much if not more but for whatever reason runners who can run a very fast marathon is more prestigous


This is such aggravating BS. Prestige, adulation. Whatever. I cycle because I love it. I do not give a rat's ass what anyone else thinks or knows about what I do.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Lije Baley said:


> This is such aggravating BS. Prestige, adulation. Whatever. I cycle because I love it. I do not give a rat's ass what anyone else thinks or knows about what I do.


you dredged up a 3 month old thread to let us know you don't care? cool story bro.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

Of the 3 disciplines, I think I find riding the most fun (and expensive), followed by swimming which I love also and finally running which is great for hammering my body!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Lije Baley said:


> This is such aggravating BS. Prestige, adulation. Whatever. I cycle because I love it. I do not give a rat's ass what anyone else thinks or knows about what I do.


I agree! 

Besides this junk about people watching running vs cycling is nonsense, I use to run and I can tell you the spectators were far and few between! In fact I see more spectators watching cycling then running every place I've ever lived...but even with cycling you won't see mobs of people watching either in America.

And the posters nonsense about marathon running is more prestigious? Really? I tell you what, compare the earnings of the number one marathon runner to the number one cyclist and then come back here and tell edit your story because you'll know your wrong.

It may have been an old post but it chaps my hide too.


----------



## evilduc996 (Jun 17, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> Yet you need to ask why we're cyclists and not runners???
> 
> I would guess that fully 50% of the people who come into my shop and buy a low to mid-level road bike are runners who say they want a bike because running it beating the crap out of them and they can barely walk now.
> 
> ...




I think you just nailed it!


----------



## Kennyo (Jun 19, 2010)

*Running is for criminals.*

Really, most of the cyclists I know also happen to be engineers or people who like to tinker with gear, or enjoy the science of component engineering. In cycling, you get many opportunities to do this: dabbling in physics, materials engineering, etc. Aerodynamics plays such a huge part of cycling, and it's interesting to see how component selection is affected by it. Optimizing gearing, body position, weight, materials, it all just adds to the experience, if you are into that kind of thing.

Running cuts all of that away. All you are left with is you and a pair of shoes (a pair of shorts too, if required by law). Not a lot of component tweaking there. Running is certainly pitting raw human ability against nature, whereas cycling employs a significant amount of innovation in the equation.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

I ride a bike because I like riding a bike. I don't run because I hate running. After graduating from the FBI Academy, I never ran again...will except for an occasional drunk or other assorted bad guy.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

I find that cycling does a far better job of keeping me "regular". It's counterintuitive, but it's true. After an hour on the bike my alimentary muscles are in top form.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

Overall I find cycling to be a lot more entertaining. After years of having be a punishment for sports I just can't find a way to make it enjoyable for myself. I tried a couch to 5k, but it just wasn't worth it. Also, I can ride for way longer than I can run so I end up burning wayyy more calories on a bike then I ever could on my feet.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

iheartbenben said:


> Fixed. No, broken.



I thought this thread was locked :lol: !



Anyway; here a reminder of the OP.


----------



## Wyatt963 (Oct 11, 2008)

Running is not a sport, it's what you do to get away from danger


----------



## Lije Baley (Jun 8, 2012)

RaptorTC said:


> ... I tried a couch to 5k, but it just wasn't worth it. ...


A couch? Even downhill, 5k would be difficult. No brakes and hardly any steering 

I've got enough aches and pains without starting to run again. Cycling is a joy, and usually is a pretty good workout (an extraordinary--for me--63 miles today). Running can be like meditation, but with leg, hip and ankle damage.


----------



## marzy (Jul 27, 2012)

cycling's just more fun! you see more of the country, you can coast down hills, and there's always a breeze to keep you cool. and you can do it alone, when your buddies/team isn't available--I find that it's more difficult to motivate myself to swim or run alone.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Motivational thing is just a personal feeling one gets. I use to run all the time alone, sometimes I ran with a friend, but it didn't matter because for me running was boring and I forced myself to do that for quite a few years, fortunately I lived along the beach so at least I had skimpy clothed tan females to look at.


----------



## Chris Teifke (Aug 11, 2012)

Injuries! Man I certainly love running, but posterior tibialis tendonitis really took me down. For the longest time all I could do was ride the bike. I really miss running, but it's an excellent consolation prize that I'm happy to concentrate on.

-Christopher Teifke-


----------



## M60 (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm 63 and a recovering runner...ran for years in my 30s until injuries caught up with me...knees but mostly back that required surgery in 1994. Got that fixed but got lazy until a couple years ago I got the bike bug and am on my fourth bike. Cycling is much easier on the body and I should have listened to my orthopedist who told me in 1982 to get a bike and ride. I did the first, got a bike, but I didn't do it consistently...until now. I bought a Cannondale Synapse Carbon in Aug 2011 and just turned 4800 miles; also put 1000 miles on my Jamis Durango 3 MTB. Life is good!


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

PhotonFreak said:


> Runs I can get a lot more aerobic exercise into a shorter time -- especially using the "time compression" method I developed back in my college track days where my teammates and I would actually complete a 90 minute run in just over 45 minutes


Time compression...that's it! I can borrow your watch for work Monday, huh, huh mister?


----------



## mtb_dj (Aug 12, 2012)

PlatyPius said:


> Yet you need to ask why we're cyclists and not runners???
> 
> I would guess that fully 50% of the people who come into my shop and buy a low to mid-level road bike are runners who say they want a bike because running it beating the crap out of them and they can barely walk now.
> 
> ...


good call...


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

*Used to run*

I used to run, but I find running is not only something us humans are NOT supposed to do for more than about 45 seconds at a time (hunting and/or fleeing a predator), it's slow in comparison to biking, and there's a severe lack of cool toys involved. lol.

Also, cycling burns about 70% of the energy running does, while letting you go at the speed of a horse, carry water and other things like snacks and a camera and again, cool mechanical toys are involved!


----------



## CycoBob (Aug 1, 2012)

Running hurts your body.
Cycling almost never harms you...and can sometimes heal you.

Running is PAINFUL
Cycling is enjoyable.

Running is boring.
Cycling is exciting.

Running, you get nowhere, fast.
Cycling, you actually get somewhere...and faster than running.

Running sucks!
Cycling rocks!

I picked cycling! In my opinion, there wasn't even a choice. Not even a close second! 

Choosing between running and cycling is like choosing between dog crap and steak.


----------



## DoorKicker (Jun 9, 2012)

you cant coast when you run! That is my reason


----------



## nacnac3 (Dec 27, 2002)

Running is too slow......run, run, run, run some more.........oh joy, I've gone 2 miles!


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

jwk said:


> I never said runners would be great cyclists. They are two different sports and as I said in another reply, top runner in the world could not be top cyclist and vise versa. However, I will say running is much harder on the body. I can ride a century and still run afterwards where after a full marathon, there is no way I could bike.


Do that century in four hours and you won't feel like running.


----------



## EHietpas (Feb 9, 2012)

I do both. Ran 10.2 last night. But then again it took me 2 hours. I could have been a hell of a lot farther in that time.

It depends on what you want to do? Bike Race or do Du's or Tri's.


----------



## eidolon (Jun 21, 2012)

You may as well ask "how come cyclists choose cycling over swimming?"

I've been cycling in various moderately serious forms for about fifteen years. To me, comparing running and cycling is completely irrelevant- besides being human powered recreational activities, they have absolutely nothing in common.

I find cycling enjoyable, moderately technical (gear and technique), more versatile as a form of transport (commuting and long distance touring). I find running difficult and more than a little boring. I know runners who don't like cycling, and have no problem with that.


----------

